# Zebralight H501 Part 1



## nzbazza

Just noticed on the Zebralight.com website details for the H501. 

Link Here

Basically the H501 is a H30 powered by a single AA battery (alk, ni-mh, lith pri, Li-ion).

*H501 Headlamp*





*Sorry, temporarily out of stock*
*$59.00*


The H501 is a high performance, versatile, all aluminum headlamp. The H501 can also be used as a general purpose angled flashlight without its headband. Three light levels spread far apart, easily selected with a pushbutton switch. Powered with one AA size battery, the H501 can produce a maximum of 96 Lumens of smooth flood light.
*Main Features and Specifications*


Light Output: Constant ratio output level spread. Current regulated.
*96* Lumens (2.3 hr) on High
*18* Lumens (19 hr) on Medium
*3.3* Lumens (3.5 days) on Low
 
LED: CREE XLamp XR-E Q5
Dimensions
Diameter 18.5 mm (3/4”)
Height 71.2 mm (2 3/4”)
 
Battery: One AA size alkaline, 1.5v lithium primary, NiMH rechargeable, or 3.7v 14500 Li-ion rechargeable. Reverse polarity protection.
Beam Type: 80 degree flood, with no hotspot
Constructions
Soft touch pushbutton switch, with a minimum operating life of one million cycles.
Recessed impact resistant LEXAN polycarbonate lens.
Precision 3D machined casing from premium grade Alcoa aluminum alloy billet, light weight with superior structural strength.
Electrically conductive aluminum body provides inherent EMI/RFI shielding.
Durable hard anodized finish.
 
*Waterproof*


Meets IP68 in accordance with IEC 60529 

Dust-tight
Protected against continuous immersion (1 meter, >30 minutes)
*Operations*


From Off
Press and hold to cycle through Low, Med and High, release to set.
Click to High, click again quickly to cycle through Med, Low and High.
 
When On
Click to Off.
Press and hold to cycle through Low, Med and High, release to set.


----------



## Long RunTime

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Thank you for the head up. Cool light.


----------



## JB5

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Just added that to my birthday list. Any Idea when they will start shipping them?


----------



## f22shift

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

damn you beat me. busy playing quake live. so fun!


----------



## f22shift

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

hmm very similar to the h30. 80 deg flood. similar output spread.
looks to be longer with neglible diameter difference.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I wonder what the runtimes will be?


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

That's nice! It looks like someone may be getting a hand me down H50 before long.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

That's good news! I am in for one.

It's a tad bigger than the H50 though.


----------



## RGB_LED

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Nice find nzbazza! There was another thread that said this was going into production but I didn't think it would be announced so quickly. Then again, ZL did announce their intentions last year...

Hopefully, it will be available soon... 



Woods Walker said:


> I wonder what the runtimes will be?


+1


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



RGB_LED said:


> +1


 
Unless they changed something beyond the lumen outputs (higher on all modes) I guess we could crunch the numbers. Once the coast is clear meaning others have tested it for bugs etc I will get one however never going to sell my H50. I like twisty for bomb proof on/off and guess that the one possible water access would be more water proof as shown in some of the H30 threads I have read.


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I hope a big shipment is heading for 4Sevens.

Geoff


----------



## gunga

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Flying Turtle said:


> I hope a big shipment is heading for 4Sevens.
> 
> Geoff


 
Me too, I, like most of us, have been waiting for this light since summer last year (I think it was).

I'm eager to finally get one!


----------



## LowBat

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*


----------



## Burgess

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Hey Gunga --


I remember that you were

*the Very First CPF'er*

to get an H50 ZebraLight !


:twothumbs



(i received mine on 10/24/2007)

_


----------



## gunga

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

:wave:

Yeah! Pretty cool eh?! The problem it's not marked in any way, so it just look like any other one...

:shakehead


----------



## carl

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

1) where's the nice shiny reflector-type surface seen on the H60 but missing on the new H501? maybe its not necessary.

2) Why is the output on high greater than the H30? unless the 96 lumens is running a 3.7V rechargeable.


----------



## kevinm

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Hey guys, does someone have both an H30 and an H50 so that we can get some comparison beam shots? 

I'm wondering if the difference in angle makes a large difference in beam. I had an H50 and the beam was so wide, it was of little use except for very close tasks.

*EDIT*: I found some beam shots. Does the 80 degrees versus the 120 degrees make a big difference in use? I'm looking for a light for caving, and I have a spot beam. I need a localized flood.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## nzbazza

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Woods Walker said:


> I wonder what the runtimes will be?





*96* Lumens (2.3 hr) on High
*18* Lumens (19 hr) on Medium
*3.3* Lumens (3.5 days) on Low


----------



## brucec

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

The new recessed button looks nice. I also had the same question regarding 96lumens vs the H30 at 80lumens. Is that using 3.7V rechargeable batteries?


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

It seems like the new resessed button wont be replacable. There are no screws near it. Does that mean we wont get a GITD button? 
That would be real sad.
Im also missing the H60s ability to choose between to levels on each mode...

They raised the price too...


Its a really cool light though.


----------



## ZebraLight

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



carl said:


> 1) where's the nice shiny reflector-type surface seen on the H60 but missing on the new H501? maybe its not necessary.
> 
> 2) Why is the output on high greater than the H30? unless the 96 lumens is running a 3.7V rechargeable.


 
The 96 Lumens is from NiMH rechargeables.


----------



## YourTime

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Is this real water resistance?

I own two H60 and one of them wasn't water resistant after i wash this light in water from fishing trip. I did dry them out and now it's working ok but im hesitate to wash them in water again, maybe my rubber switch was crap?


----------



## bfly

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



ZebraLight said:


> The 96 Lumens is from NiMH rechargeables.



So how many lumens does it put out on a alkaline battery or a 14500?


----------



## Zot

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I hope that the standard accessories will be included. 
They are not in the web site description for the 501 but are included on the 20, 50 and 60 pages.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



nzbazza said:


> *96* Lumens (2.3 hr) on High
> *18* Lumens (19 hr) on Medium
> *3.3* Lumens (3.5 days) on Low


 

Thanks. I wonder how this can be right as this is for the H50


Low *2.6* lm for 3.5 days
Medium *13* lm for 19 hr
High *66* lm for 2 hr 20 min
Maybe they changed something with the H501 that makes it run brighter or changed the regulation. The LED is still a Q5 so that can't be it.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Shorty66 said:


> It seems like the new resessed button wont be replacable. There are no screws near it. Does that mean we wont get a GITD button?
> That would be real sad.
> Im also missing the H60s ability to choose between to levels on each mode...
> 
> They raised the price too...
> 
> 
> Its a really cool light though.



$60 for this light in this economy might be a tough sell.


----------



## drmaxx

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Yes, that's what I am waiting for! I am definitely in for one.
I love my H50, but as an emergency headlamp for on the trail the 120° flood is simply too wide. 90° is just perfect!


----------



## RGB_LED

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Woods Walker said:


> Thanks. I wonder how this can be right as this is for the H50
> 
> 
> Low *2.6* lm for 3.5 days
> Medium *13* lm for 19 hr
> High *66* lm for 2 hr 20 min
> Maybe they changed something with the H501 that makes it run brighter or changed the regulation. The LED is still a Q5 so that can't be it.


Likely a different driver and / or the LED is driven harder or maybe a different LED (R2 maybe? :devil. Waiting for more specs and runtimes to know for sure.


----------



## f22shift

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



davidt1 said:


> $60 for this light in this economy might be a tough sell.


 not here i think.

i just hope that 4sevens charges the same price as the h30/h50 $69


----------



## carl

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

for experienced zebralight users out there, would you have preferred from off position, to be able to click to low rather than hi ?

presently, the UI is as follows:

From Off

* Press and hold to cycle through Low, Med and High, release to set.
* Click to High, click again quickly to cycle through Med, Low and High.


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I guess I would have preferred a click to low, but if I can get it through a press and hold that should be quick enough. This is sort of how the Photon Freedom, Proton, Rex lights work and it does the job.

Geoff


----------



## jirik_cz

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



carl said:


> for experienced zebralight users out there, would you have preferred from off position, to be able to click to low rather than hi ?
> 
> presently, the UI is as follows:



click - high
press and hold for a short moment - low. 

This is the same UI as on H60 and it is great. No reason for changes.


----------



## f22shift

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

i too like the UI.


it would good for me also if it did.
the press and hold to start from low and ramp up, let go press to go down.
and then the click would be the memorized setting
and a press after a couple sec would switch to full power(burst) and press to toggle back to memorized setting.

but click high is good too because i guess full output is there really fast.


the only thing i'm worried about is the rubber button. if it's damaged, is it replaceable?


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Press and hold to start on low seems ok to me. Click to get high right off gives that option for those that like high first. Seems like everyone gets some thing.


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



f22shift said:


> i too like the UI.
> 
> 
> it would good for me also if it did.
> the press and hold to start from low and ramp up, let go press to go down.
> and then the click would be the memorized setting
> and a press after a couple sec would switch to full power(burst) and press to toggle back to memorized setting.
> 
> but click high is good too because i guess full output is there really fast.
> 
> 
> the only thing i'm worried about is the rubber button. if it's damaged, is it replaceable?


I like your UI better, but at least they have seen a way to give instant access to both low and high.


----------



## f22shift

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



kaichu dento said:


> I like your UI better, but at least they have seen a way to give instant access to both low and high.


 
that's the d2flex/d2dim ui :twothumbs


----------



## Alan B

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

My H30 is a lot brighter than my Q5 H50. Consider that the H30 beam covers about one quarter the area, so the light is a lot more efficiently distributed. However it is plenty wide enough. A lot of the H50 beam was essentially wasted.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Alan B said:


> My H30 is a lot brighter than my Q5 H50. Consider that the H30 beam covers about one quarter the area, so the light is a lot more efficiently distributed. However it is plenty wide enough. A lot of the H50 beam was essentially wasted.


 
I wonder how that is done with out a real reflector on the H30. Any H30 users know this? I tested out a buddies H30 in the woods and it didn't seem alot brighter to me but only played with it for a few minutes. I liked the small size however.


----------



## 1anrm

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Had a power failure for about 1.5 hrs the other day, that's when I realized I needed a headlight when searching through things. One handed searching doesn't cut it at all. So this will be in my list for a while... economy has hit me a little today some reductions according to my manger *sigh* it'll take a little longer but I will end up getting a H501  eventually.


----------



## Burgess

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

+1 !


Never knew how much i *needed *a Headlight,

until i finally bought one !


:twothumbs
_


----------



## RGB_LED

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Woods Walker said:


> Press and hold to start on low seems ok to me. Click to get high right off gives that option for those that like high first. Seems like everyone gets some thing.


+1. I would actually prefer a memory mode that keeps the last setting... but I do like the fact that you can access either low or high depending on whether you click-hold / click. That, to me, is a great alternative.


----------



## lyyyghtmaster

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Nearly identical runtime with a significantly higher output seems to indicate a much more efficient driver for the H501 than the H50. Funny, I always did think the H50 got excessively warm for only 66 OTF lumens.

For the following, I'll assume the H501 beam will be very similar to that of the H60. 

The narrower beam is indeed nice. On the H60 I can use the 45 lm setting the same way I use the 66 lm setting on the H50. The 80 degree beam edge is a lot more noticeable in the peripheral vision, though, but it is (just barely) not overly annoying. They couldn't make it any narrower, IMHO, and still be in the super-floody class of headlamp. Of course one could always put a slight diffusion over the lens... hmm...

All the same, the narrower beam greatly reduces the amount of "intensity surging" that goes on when approaching or leaving a surface. This visual improvement balances out the now-more-noticeable beam edge.

It looks like there is now the usual slightly bluish center/ yellowish extreme spill to the unreflectored CREE beam (of the H60). Not surprising considering the "lens" is probably mostly just a protective window now, not really changing the native beam angle of the LED.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Alan B

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Woods Walker said:


> I wonder how that is done with out a real reflector on the H30. Any H30 users know this? I tested out a buddies H30 in the woods and it didn't seem alot brighter to me but only played with it for a few minutes. I liked the small size however.



I believe they use a small optic.


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Some information was added:



> Current regulated.





> Weight
> 
> 21 gram (0.74 oz)
> 41 gram (1.45 oz) with an alkaline battery
> 63 gram (2.22 oz) with a battery and headband



This means its only 5g heavier than the original H50. Not bad.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



ZebraLight said:


> The 96 Lumens is from NiMH rechargeables.



Now that you have the new AA light, how about an AAA version in the future? The market for it is huge and untapped. Many people don't carry flashlights because they are bulky. They yearn for small single AAA lights. They are not flashlight nuts. They are everyday people, and they outnumber the flashlight nuts by 1,000 to 1.

Just imagine the sale potential for a light that has the usefulness and versatility Zebra lights are famous for in an ultra compact form.


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



davidt1 said:


> Now that you have the new AA light, how about an AAA version in the future? The market for it is huge and untapped. Many people don't carry flashlights because they are bulky. They yearn for small single AAA lights. They are not flashlight nuts. They are everyday people, and they outnumber the flashlight nuts by 1,000 to 1.



+1 on this idea. As a certified flashlight nut I'd probably buy this, too.

Geoff


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I think the h501 can be just that light which everyone carrys. Its tiny for an aa light and its really bright - especially to those normal people which are used to maglites :-D

It should just be cheaper. I think the 59$ is 10$ to much. 49$ was good and would be ok for most people.


----------



## cave dave

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I can't believe it took 48 posts before somebody did this:
|
|
V






Bunch of CPF slackers! :shakehead


----------



## bhds

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Mmmmm. Flashlight porn.



cave dave said:


> I can't believe it took 48 posts before somebody did this:
> |
> |
> V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunch of CPF slackers! :shakehead


----------



## regulator

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

The H501 looks really nice. I like button - hope it comes in glow-in-the-dark too. The UI sounds very nice.


----------



## damn_hammer

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



bhds said:


> Mmmmm. Flashlight porn.



yarp


----------



## damn_hammer

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Anyone with history have an opinion on when the H501 will be available, or in-stock now that it's on the zebra light site?


----------



## f22shift

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

not sure. i asked 4sevens and they have no clue either or it's underwraps and tightlipped


----------



## LowBat

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I asked Zebralight the very same question. Still awaiting a reply.


----------



## Mike V

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I though I had all the lights I need or want (yeah right), but this looks great.

I'm really digging AAs at the moment and I hate twisty lights, so I'm going to jump on this as soon as it is available.

If the UI is similar to Photon (sounds like it) I will be happy.

Could be $20 cheaper in the current economic climate, but what can you do?


----------



## tusenkonstnar

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Any news conerning when it will be in stock?


----------



## sORe-EyEz

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

will the 501 mean H30 will be redundant? :thinking: or will there be a drop in price for the H30?


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Yeah, i thought so, too. At least if the H501 runs well on 14500 the H30s only advantage is the price.
Okay, its 15mm shorter, but it also got 6mm more diameter wich makes it less pockatable than the h501 in my opinion.
And i like the option to use standard batterys in the h501 if there you dont got any charged 14500s left.

By the way, shouldn`t it be possible to use AAA or 10440s in the h501,too?
At least if the spring in the endcap is long enought i don`t see any reason why it would work. I know, its stupid to use AAAs in an AA light but if you only got AAAs or 10440s at hand it would be nice to be able to.
For example a friend of mine uses the Garmin Geko 201 Gps device wich uses AAAs to run. If he would have used all the AAs he had taken on a trip, he would possibly still got the AAAs of the GPS which could deliver the desperatly needed bit of illumination.


----------



## sORe-EyEz

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

if 1 can find coins small enough, stacking a few may work for AAA cells. 

still i think the 501 looks much betta (with the bulb slightly recessed) than the H50.


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I regularly use a 1/4 inch tall nut as a spacer in some AA lights to allow them to use a AAA. Haven't tried it in the H50. Probably work better in a clicky.

Geoff


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

The small nut is a good suggestion. 
I would prefer a solution without any assesorys but thats better than nothing.
I will try to strecht the spring in the h501 to match AAAs (5mm) when mine arrives...


----------



## cave dave

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



sORe-EyEz said:


> will the 501 mean H30 will be redundant? :thinking: or will there be a drop in price for the H30?



From the Zebralight website:

H30 (cr123 light)
* 80 Lumens on High * 2.5 hours
* 20 Lumens on Medium * 21 hours
* 4 Lumens on Low * 3.7 days

H501 (AA light) 
* 96 Lumens (2.3 hr) on High
* 18 Lumens (19 hr) on Medium
* 3.3 Lumens (3.5 days) on Low

That makes the H501 the clear winner in my book. I will gladly take a bit less runtime for the ability to use one of the 20+ eneloops I have around.

I'm not sure why it costs $10 more though. Probably because they know I will pay it. :duh2:


----------



## NightBeacon

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I received an e-mail today stating that the H501 will be available next week.


----------



## LowBat

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



NightBeacon said:


> I received an e-mail today stating that the H501 will be available next week.


I got a similar email reply from them too. So we now have our target date of March 9th.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



cave dave said:


> From the Zebralight website:
> 
> H30 (cr123 light)
> * 80 Lumens on High * 2.5 hours
> * 20 Lumens on Medium * 21 hours
> * 4 Lumens on Low * 3.7 days
> 
> H501 (AA light)
> * 96 Lumens (2.3 hr) on High
> * 18 Lumens (19 hr) on Medium
> * 3.3 Lumens (3.5 days) on Low
> 
> That makes the H501 the clear winner in my book. I will gladly take a bit less runtime for the ability to use one of the 20+ eneloops I have around.
> 
> I'm not sure why it costs $10 more though. Probably because they know I will pay it. :duh2:


 

Guessing there will be an updated H30 down the pike also for 10 bucks more. :mecry:

Yea they got me too with this. Now looks like I will have both AA Zebralights. However going to fight and hold off to make sure there are no bugs like in the early H30. Maybe they took the time (it seemed like a long time) to do it right in the first place. If so I will buy fast once the reports come in.


----------



## nzbazza

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



cave dave said:


> From the Zebralight website:
> 
> H30 (cr123 light)
> * 80 Lumens on High * 2.5 hours
> * 20 Lumens on Medium * 21 hours
> * 4 Lumens on Low * 3.7 days
> 
> H501 (AA light)
> * 96 Lumens (2.3 hr) on High
> * 18 Lumens (19 hr) on Medium
> * 3.3 Lumens (3.5 days) on Low
> 
> That makes the H501 the clear winner in my book. I will gladly take a bit less runtime for the ability to use one of the 20+ eneloops I have around.
> 
> I'm not sure why it costs $10 more though. Probably because they know I will pay it. :duh2:



If these runtime/output numbers measure up then Zebralight have really improved the efficiency of their regulation circuitry because for a boost circuit the closer the input voltage is to the output voltage the more efficient is typically. So to be getting almost the same efficiency with a lower input voltage then is pretty awesome.

I was just going to hang out for the H51/H31 reflectored models but this H501 is looking very tempting.


----------



## f22shift

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

that's a good tip about the aaa. a simple converter can be used to use a aaa battery which can save on_ weight_ if long output isn't needed or high output.


----------



## kevinm

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Shorty66 said:


> The small nut is a good suggestion.
> I would prefer a solution without any assesorys but thats better than nothing.
> I will try to strecht the spring in the h501 to match AAAs (5mm) when mine arrives...




Why not put a small magnet on the negative end of the battery? Same conduction if you use neodynium and it won't fall out. Plus, it will stick to the outside of the battery tube with a AA in there.


So, is the H501 the reflectored version or is the H51? I'm getting confused...:candle:


----------



## nzbazza

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



kevinm said:


> So, is the H501 the reflectored version or is the H51? I'm getting confused...:candle:



In order of release:

H50 = original ZL 1AA 120 deg flood beam twisty 3lvls
H30 = 1CR123 80 deg flood beam clicky 3lvls
H60 = 1x18650 80 deg flood beam clicky 6 lvls
H501 = 1AA 80 deg flood beam clicky 3lvls

H31 = reflectored version of H30
H51 = reflectored version of H50/H501


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I forgot about the H51. Wonder when or if it comes out. Darn now I need to think some more on this.


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Has anyone measured the flood angle of the H50 when you use the glare shield? Don't have mine handy right now, or I'd do it. I wonder if this would approximate the angle on the new H501? For some reason I'd been thinking the H501 was reflectored, thus the smaller angle. Might just have to wait for the H51, too, assuming it's a clickie.

Geoff


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Flying Turtle said:


> Has anyone measured the flood angle of the H50 when you use the glare shield? Don't have mine handy right now, or I'd do it. I wonder if this would approximate the angle on the new H501? For some reason I'd been thinking the H501 was reflectored, thus the smaller angle. Might just have to wait for the H51, too, assuming it's a clickie.
> 
> Geoff


 
Hold on I got the silly thing in my jacket. Shoveled snow just a few hours ago.....
 
Ok by my eye it looks about the same as without. Maybe a little cut off on one end and both sides but not much at all. Had it running on high and put the glare shield on with the H50 running. Kinda glad no one seen me do this around the house.


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

@ Kevin: the magnet is an even nicer solution than the nut. Though its still an assesory and i like the idea better of not having to add anything to the light by just lenghtening the spring.


----------



## f22shift

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

too bad they dont have more of these
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3657
aaa->aa converter


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

As i mentioned before, I think its impractial to always have an assesory with you like a nut, magnet or converter if AAAs are only used in "emergency"situations. I would like the light to be compatible with AAAs without having to add, carry or think about anything wich does not belong to the light.
I already mentioned, that i believe this should be possible by stretching the spring.
In fact, we only need a spring wich extends 5mm into the batterycompartment while without force. The spirng in the h60 extends about 7mm form the bottom of the tailcap and is squeezed entirely if you use protected 18650s.
If the dimensions in the h501 are similar that it could even be possible to use AAAs without any modification.


----------



## sORe-EyEz

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

if i do get this light AAs will do, with significant cost savings compared to CR123 primaries.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I might wait for the H51. Anybody has any idea when that one comes out?


----------



## cave dave

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



davidt1 said:


> I might wait for the H51. Anybody has any idea when that one comes out?



No one has a clue. They mentioned it over a year ago before they mentioned the H501. I'm not sure why they didn't go that route first. i don't expect it will come out anytime soon. Hopefully before Fall hiking season, but will consider myself lucky if it comes out by XMas.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



f22shift said:


> too bad they dont have more of these
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3657
> aaa->aa converter


 

I have something like that for my solar charger so it can take AA and AAA They are the two blue things on the green body. Just tested one with an AAA inside my H50. It worked but unless I only have AAA don't see the point. Still it did work. Have no clue as to the total runtime.


----------



## Barrie

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

http://www.maplin.co.uk/search.aspx?MenuNo=84175&MenuName=Battery+Size+Convertors&FromMenu=y&doy=4m3 this is what I use to convert battery size:twothumbs


----------



## sORe-EyEz

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

hokie peoples, shouldn't we get back on topic of Zebralight?


----------



## d1337

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



sORe-EyEz said:


> hokie peoples, shouldn't we get back on topic of Zebralight?



What's a zebralight?


----------



## d1337

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Shorty66 said:


> As i mentioned before, I think its impractial to always have an assesory with you like a nut, magnet or converter if AAAs are only used in "emergency"situations. I would like the light to be compatible with AAAs without having to add, carry or think about anything wich does not belong to the light.
> I already mentioned, that i believe this should be possible by stretching the spring.
> In fact, we only need a spring wich extends 5mm into the batterycompartment while without force. The spirng in the h60 extends about 7mm form the bottom of the tailcap and is squeezed entirely if you use protected 18650s.
> If the dimensions in the h501 are similar that it could even be possible to use AAAs without any modification.



So here are two things I never ever plan to do:
- Stretch out the spring on $59 light so that I can use a inferior battery that it was not designed to run on.
- Carry around an adapter so that I can run my Zebralight on an inferior battery.
For me it would just be poor planning. It would make more sense for me to carry a spare LSD NiMH or lithium primary. That said in an emergency I would find a way to make due with what I had. I don't think Macgyver brought a pen and chewing gum with him so that he could use them to defuse a nuclear bomb if he needed to. I think he used what was around him to improvise.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Ask Zebralight to make you an AAA light if you want to use AAA batteries. I will start. Zebralight, please make me an AAA light.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Are thought out front lumen or emitter? I remembered seeing the spec. on H30, it claimed out-the-front lumen. 

Are those runtime included moon mode or flat regulation? 

I am not familiar with headlamps. Sorry if it already been discussed.


----------



## sORe-EyEz

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



d1337 said:


> What's a zebralight?


 
a brand of light that shines at right-angles? :sweat:

--------------

well, at least AAA cells can fit into an AA cell light, but not the other way round. 

--------------

and to answer Cave Dave's question why it cost $10 more? sorry for not doing so earlier... :sweat: 

my answer : maybe because owners who regularly use the 501 will save alot more with AA batteries.


----------



## zossima

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I know zebralight has promised warmer tints before, but I received this reponse today:

Yes, we will offer Q3-5A versions of all our current models as well as the new H501. 
However, the Q3-5A LEDs are in short supply.

Best regards,

Lillian Xu
ZebraLight


----------



## swxb12

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I'll be waiting on the warmer tint version. Can't wait!


----------



## gunga

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Well, I guess I need to go warm on all my Zebras...


----------



## f22shift

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



zossima said:


> I know zebralight has promised warmer tints before, but I received this reponse today:
> 
> Yes, we will offer Q3-5A versions of all our current models as well as the new H501.
> However, the Q3-5A LEDs are in short supply.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Lillian Xu
> ZebraLight


 
no! i'll wait i guess too. warm weather is still a couple months.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Oh God now there is a warm tint LED in the mix. How the heck can I make up my mind. How long can I stand this without just spending more money.


----------



## nzbazza

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

...mmmm...warm tints...mmmm...:

I used to be indecisive about which Zebralight buy, now I'm not so sure...


----------



## moses

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Anyone know if 4sevens will carry this? When?

thanks,
Mo


----------



## StandardBattery

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Woods Walker said:


> Oh God now there is a warm tint LED in the mix. How the heck can I make up my mind. How long can I stand this without just spending more money.


 
I was very excited for about 20sec. ... Unfortunately they are not available, just a statement that they will be at some time in the future, and by then plans could have changed. It would have been smart of them to offer the new 501 with a warm option, and worry about getting enough LEDs for the other models later. *I'd get a 501 in a second if they offered a Q3-5A emitter option.*


----------



## tusenkonstnar

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Anyone here having an ordinary H501? Is it cold in the tint? 

I like my H50 but it is too wide angle of the light, want a more focued (but still wide) beam. Hoping for the H501 to be available again.


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

The h501 is still in production and nobody owns a h501 yet. It says "sold out" on their site though any have been sold yet.
It should be "soon avaible" or somethiong like that.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



StandardBattery said:


> I was very excited for about 20sec. ... Unfortunately they are not available, just a statement that they will be at some time in the future, and by then plans could have changed. It would have been smart of them to offer the new 501 with a warm option, and worry about getting enough LEDs for the other models later. *I'd get a 501 in a second if they offered a Q3-5A emitter option.*


 
Yea I may end up getting the Q5 anyways once some reviews are out. 

Shorty.

It says out of stock however was never in stock.


----------



## Sadsack

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



StandardBattery said:


> I was very excited for about 20sec. ... Unfortunately they are not available, just a statement that they will be at some time in the future, and by then plans could have changed. It would have been smart of them to offer the new 501 with a warm option, and worry about getting enough LEDs for the other models later. *I'd get a 501 in a second if they offered a Q3-5A emitter option.*


+1 on the Q3-5A. Can always hope:wave:


----------



## Eric_LED

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Hope ZEBRALIGHT add strobe mode to H501


----------



## DevL

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Eric_LED said:


> Hope ZEBRALIGHT add strobe mode to H501



Why? How exactly would you use that on a headlamp? If they added strobe I would not want one, lol.


----------



## tusenkonstnar

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Eric_LED said:


> Hope ZEBRALIGHT add strobe mode to H501



I really hope they does NOT add strobe. 
It's like with my Fenix lights, if they removed strobe and SOS it would be easier/faster to use.


----------



## jirik_cz

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Eric_LED said:


> Hope ZEBRALIGHT add strobe mode to H501



-1
Hope not


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Eric_LED said:


> Hope ZEBRALIGHT add strobe mode to H501


Sorry, I like having the strobe option, but not on a headlamp!


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I have an idea for Zebralight's next light. Don't know if somebody came up with this already, but here it goes. Put another light where the on/off switch is so as to make it a 2 in 1 light - a flood light and regular light with throw. The on/off switch can go to the tail. They can probably keep it around 3'' long even with 2 LEDs. Whoever can make something like thing will take over the market.

Damn, that's a brilliant idea. I should get this patented.


----------



## Eric_LED

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Maybe use double click in high mode into strobe mode or sos mode ,like H60 has double click function,if you don't like strobe mode on headlamp,you don't use double click function,and you can also use it easily


----------



## AdamW

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Eric_LED said:


> Maybe use double click in high mode into strobe mode or sos mode ,like H60 has double click function,if you don't like strobe mode on headlamp,you don't use double click function,and you can also use it easily



They could over-complicate a headlight to the point where it is a pain to use.

Simple is good.


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I really like the h60s double click to change brightness setting.
In my opinion this double click doesnt make the light any more complicated as you will just set the modes to your like and you wont notice any difference to a normal 3-mode light in every day usage.

If a Strobe modus would be programmable in that double click way it wouldn't hurt the average headlamp user but make the light more versatile.

I like the idea even though i dont think i would ever use it.


----------



## NonSenCe

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

crazy idea of improving a a flood zebralight.. idea for next generation.

make the top of the light to be turnable around the led.

something like 180degrees. 
locking into one side: the current style flood housing.. 
other side: an aspherical lense or just short reflector for more throw. 

even better, make it stop at 90 degrees for red filter flood housing. 

hmm how bout turning it one more 90degrees and make it click into full OFF setting for storage. 

this would kill the "small simple is pretty" thing they have going on. 
but i would like one. 

why put a light to website (like surefire does) that is not in production or actually for sale yet. 
and might not ever come. 

never understood that. and never will.

i can understand it to go into separate "coming products/ concepts page" but that too only if there is atleast some set estimate of day when available.


----------



## sORe-EyEz

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



AdamW said:


> They could over-complicate a headlight to the point where it is a pain to use.
> 
> Simple is good.


 
can't agree more. unless the light uses a seperate rotary mode dial for different output levels & modes coupled with a forward clickie. :thinking:

i wonder how much would it cost... :sick2:


----------



## piper

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Does anyone know when this will be released?

I'm thinking about getting a H50 (instant gratification) or an H501 (the waitin' is the hardest part). No, I cannot afford both.

Help me out here what are the pros & cons of both lights?

I love the floody beam!

Thanks,

Piper


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

It was supposed to be avaiable for preorder this week. Zebralight seems to be a bit late.
Well, not that i really believed that i could get the H501 before April...


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



tusenkonstnar said:


> I like my H50 but it is too wide angle of the light, want a more focued (but still wide) beam. Hoping for the H501 to be available again.




Even the H30 was a big improvement to the ultra wide beam.


----------



## ScubaSnyder

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I just ordered the H60 zebralight, too bad they did not have it with an R2 yet blah im sure they will.


----------



## drmaxx

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



piper said:


> I'm thinking about getting a H50 (instant gratification) or an H501 (the waitin' is the hardest part). No, I cannot afford both.
> 
> Help me out here what are the pros & cons of both lights?
> 
> I love the floody beam!


The H50s beam is really wide. Great for close up work.
However, you can not use it as a hiking light. Even on high, it barely illuminates 2-3 yards - simply not enough to be safe on an unknown trail.

I am waiting for the 501 for my true emergency hiking light.


----------



## LowBat

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



drmaxx said:


> The H50s beam is really wide. Great for close up work.
> However, you can not use it as a hiking light. Even on high, it barely illuminates 2-3 yards - simply not enough to be safe on an unknown trail.
> 
> I am waiting for the 501 for my true emergency hiking light.


I've often hiked at night with just the H50 clipped on the shoulder strap of my backpack. It not only lights up the trail, but the beam is wide enough to see the rocks and roots near my feet too. Even though the light is going back and forth as I walk, it lights up my field of view. What it can't do is see what's ahead down the trail say past 20 feet. You need a regular flashlight for that. I'm guessing the difference in performance depends on how dark it is and how night adapted your eyes are.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

6 or 9 feet? Maybe on the 2.6 lumen low.......


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Just because the 501 has a narrower beam does not mean it will have a longer throw. Or does it?


----------



## jirik_cz

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



davidt1 said:


> Just because the 501 has a narrower beam does not mean it will have a longer throw. Or does it?



Yes it does


----------



## DevL

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

OK I have a zebra related math question. An even 120 degree wide beam projected onto a flat surface at a particular distance will produce a circle that is a certain diameter. A circle produced from an 80 degree beam will produce a smaller circle. If we know those two circle's sizes we can determine how much less area the 80 degree beam covers and thus how much more lux will be into the beam on a % basis. This tells us how much more range an 80 degree beam produces vs a 120 degree beam.

Is anyone one smart enough to tell us how much of an increase in brightness we get going from a 120 degree beam to a 80 degree beam? Finally if we can determine the throw score of a H50 on high with 120 degree wide beam and 66 total lumens spread evenly across the beam, and then figure an 80 degree beam with 96 lumen power... we can determine exactly how much more throw a H501 has vs a H50.

Anyone good enough at math to give this a shot and answer it?

I know the beam is not perfectly even across and its broighter in the middle becasue it is a shorter range to the center of the beam as well but it should be close enough to make an educated guess, provided the zebralight stats are accurate.


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Area of a circle: r²*Pi
r= sin(1/2 alpha)*distance

=> area of the circle at 120degree and 1m distance:
(sin(60)*1)²*Pi= ~ 2,36m²

area of the circle at 80degree and 1m distance:
(sin(40)*1)²*Pi= ~ 1,30m²

The Ratio between the the two areas is 1,82 which means, that the 80degree light is almost twice as bright at the same distance and overall output.

That means that the H501 which is supposed to have 96 Lumens overall output should be 2,64 times as bright as the h50 which has 66lumens overall output. 

While this should be true in terms of lux, you have to take in to consideration, that our eyes notice brightness on a quadratic scale: 4 times as bright seems only double as bright to us.
So the new H501 is 2,64 times as bright as the H50 in LUX readings but it seems to us only about 1,63 times as bright.


----------



## ichoderso

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I have the H50 and H30, H50 with 66lumens at 120deg., H30 with 80lumens at 80degr.
here you can see beamshots from both:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=2735175&postcount=38
here you can see the lux measures from both
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=2733319&postcount=2

if you compare the values you can see the results from shorty66 are correct...

Jens


----------



## moses

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Hope you guys don't mind a quick question. Been keeping my eyes for this one - would be my first Zebralight. 

What's the love for the warm tint? Is it much fuller spectrum? In the past, I wanted as 'white' as possible - no blue tint, but no yellowish tint either. Of course, this is relative but comparing a bunch of LEDs, there's a sense when something is really 'white'.

Mo


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Warm tint leds usally have a better color rendition - its easier to distinguish details in the light of a warm tint led.
Warm tins also cut better through fog and rain - white LED light seems to be more scattered back by the droplets.
While white LEDs give the impression of beeing brighter at the same lumen rating the main reason for this is that they gouge you a lot more than the warme tints.

This is espacially important with headlamps as its quite unpleasant to talk to somebody with a blindingly bright headlamp on his head.
I dont quite know why warm tints do gouge less but they do.


----------



## drmaxx

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



LowBat said:


> I've often hiked at night with just the H50 clipped on the shoulder strap of my backpack. It not only lights up the trail, but the beam is wide enough to see the rocks and roots near my feet too. Even though the light is going back and forth as I walk, it lights up my field of view. What it can't do is see what's ahead down the trail say past 20 feet. You need a regular flashlight for that. I'm guessing the difference in performance depends on how dark it is and how night adapted your eyes are.


Thanks LowBat for chiming in - a typical case of 'your personal milage might vary'. The thing about the H50 is that it indeed depends strongly on your hight and where you mount the light. I used it once clipped to my belt and that worked indeed quite well. Still - I prefer to have an other set up: Most light at about >10 feet (so I can see what's comming up) and only small amount of light right in front of me. The H50 is exactly the other way around. Lot's of light at your feet and none farther away. Just not what I feel comfortable with...

Other then that the Zebralight ist *perfect*. I am eagerly awaiting the H501!


----------



## f22shift

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

actually lowbat use is my exact use i'm looking for. rather than a headlamp, i want to clip it to a bookbag or waist for the immediate area lighting.
and use a handheld for the farther away stuff.


----------



## cuff46

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I see the h501 is sold out at Zebralight, anywhere else to get one? 4sevens doesn't have them listed on their website.


----------



## wingnutLP

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



cuff46 said:


> I see the h501 is sold out at Zebralight, anywhere else to get one? 4sevens doesn't have them listed on their website.



I am not sure that it has made it out of sold out and int on sale yet has it?


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

It was already posted n this thread:
The website says "sold out" but its still in production and none have been sold yet.
The guys over at zebralight seem not to have a sign saying "avaible soon" :candle:


----------



## tusenkonstnar

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Shorty66 said:


> It was already posted n this thread:
> The website says "sold out" but its still in production and none have been sold yet.
> The guys over at zebralight seem not to have a sign saying "avaible soon" :candle:



This is actually annoying. I prefer HONEST comunication with custumers. 
Also wondering when it will be available


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

its a usual practice with many internet shops. The software they use doesn`t seem to have a "preview" option, only a "preorder" option. But what if the shop only wants to show what is coming up, without accepting preorders? Not everybody who runs an internet shop has the knoledge how to change such things.

i found it annoying earlier but have getten used to it. Nothing harmful if you know what is meant...


----------



## LowBat

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



tusenkonstnar said:


> This is actually annoying. I prefer HONEST comunication with custumers.
> Also wondering when it will be available


How about "For drooling purposes only at this time".

Zebralight replied to my email saying they should be available in a week. It's now 5 days past a week. We just have to be a little more patient.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I would rather wait a little longer than have a crappy product.:thumbsup:


----------



## Burgess

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

+1 :thumbsup:


*Always* willing to wait, rather than fighting "bugs" !

_


----------



## damn_hammer

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

no bugs, no wait. I'm kinda sick of delays, and getting strung along. not just zebra light.


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

The silicon switch wont be changeable anymore. There are no screws and the bezel is pressed into the lamp to hold the switch.
This means no GITD switch


----------



## carl

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

where are most of you going to buy your H501? I assume the cheapest site which is the home site of zebralight?


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Got my H50 from Zebralight directly when they first came out. Everything was fine, but it took a long time. Since 4Sevens sells them now, think I'll wait for his great service.

Geoff


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

OK, I think the 501 will be my first Zebra light. I have a few questions.

1. Will it be a lot better than to 50? Or is it just another 50 with a clicky switch?

2. Is it worth the $10 price increase?

3. How do you order one with the warm tint LED? Do you email them request one? How does it work?


Thanks.


----------



## Flypaper

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

H501 now Available in Stock at Zebralight.com

Who will post the first review?

no warm white option yet


----------



## ichoderso

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

edit: one second to late...

The 501 is available now on the zebralight website

Jens


----------



## Flypaper

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I wonder when Zebralight will release the H50B?


----------



## DaddyCool

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



ichoderso said:


> edit: one second to late...
> 
> The 501 is available now on the zebralight website
> 
> Jens


Hehe Jens, auch gerade eben gesehen...

Hoffe du hast auch eine bestellt!


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

i will wait a few days if the infortmation on zebras website will get updated with strobe and warm-white option...


----------



## EngrPaul

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Looks like a can of pepper spray.


----------



## Haz

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



moses said:


> Hope you guys don't mind a quick question. Been keeping my eyes for this one - would be my first Zebralight.
> 
> What's the love for the warm tint? Is it much fuller spectrum? In the past, I wanted as 'white' as possible - no blue tint, but no yellowish tint either. Of course, this is relative but comparing a bunch of LEDs, there's a sense when something is really 'white'.
> 
> Mo


 
I have a feeling most people subconsciously choose 'white' because we have been 'programmed' to associate the whiter light as being brighter from our life experience using incans. Incan beams tend to get yellower or warmer as the battery drains, so we tend to associate the yellowish beam as a weaker output. When i was a newb, i only wanted the whitest tint on the leds, but with more 'experience', i tend to enjoy the usefulness of a warmer tint.


----------



## LowBat

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



My order is in!


----------



## GhostReaction

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

So how is it? Let us know 



LowBat said:


> My order is in!


----------



## LowBat

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



GhostReaction said:


> So how is it? Let us know


It's arriving by mail, not the pizza delivery guy. :duck:

I do have an H50 Q5 so I should be able to make something of a comparison. :duh2:


----------



## xcel730

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I just placed an order for one. I have been using the H30 for awhile and won't mind switching to a AA version.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*


----------



## DaddyCool

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Btw. where is ZebraLight company based? Hope not too far away for receiving my H501 first


----------



## damn_hammer

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

click, click, pull. waiting for some h501 zebralight goodness. been needing a good camp light. hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## ichoderso

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



DaddyCool said:


> Btw. where is ZebraLight company based? Hope not too far away for receiving my H501 first



zuerst bekomm ich meine!!


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Im eagerly awaiting reviews of the h501 using 14500s.
Hopefully every mode works with the first production batch (unlike the h50).


----------



## :)>

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I just placed my order. I am looking forward to getting it in hand.


----------



## nuggett

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

1 501 on its way!


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Great to see it in stock. Once the reviews come back and everything is GTO I will be buying one.


----------



## AdamW

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Finally available!!!!

Waiting for the warm white version.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Final version looks great. The elimination of the top screws simplifies construction a lot. I'm eager to see some of your reviews!


----------



## moses

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Looking at the order page specs, apparently no strobe after all?

Mo


----------



## Siskik

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Ordered an H501. Can't wait !!

(BTW, great customer service at Zebralight)


----------



## gunga

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I must admit, I really want one of these, but will wait for some reviews and a warm led option...


----------



## Tomahawk23

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I ordered one, but two days later, it still shows order processing????

The H30 showed shipped the following day with an email to confirm it.

Anyone else show an actual shipping date for there H501?

Thanks in advance for you responses.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Mine has been shipped. Man, at $65 it is going to be my most expensive EDC item, twice as expensive as my Spydercard. I hope it won't disappoint.


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



gunga said:


> I must admit, I really want one of these, but will wait for some reviews and a warm led option...


+1

I keep comparing my favorite tints lately and I like a lot of them, but given the choice I think I'll go with the 5A over anything cooler.


----------



## DaddyCool

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Tomahawk23 said:


> I ordered one, but two days later, it still shows order processing????
> 
> The H30 showed shipped the following day with an email to confirm it.
> 
> Anyone else show an actual shipping date for there H501?
> 
> Thanks in advance for you responses.


Says shipped for me: 03/18/2009 07:08:35 (GMT+1)


----------



## Andrey

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Shipped. Airmail: 2-3 WEEKS!
Forgot to ask for EMS upgrade.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I asked them to send warm white LED if available. Maybe they sent it. Nah.


----------



## damn_hammer

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

received the following email:

Wed 3/18/09 2:08 AM EDT ([FONT=arial, helvetica]GMT -4 is EDT)[/FONT]

ZebraLight
------------------------------------------------------
Order Number: xxxxxxxx
Airmail Tracking Number: xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Detailed Invoice:

Date Ordered: Monday 16 March, 2009

Your order has been updated to the following status:
New status: Shipped


----------



## piper

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



damn_hammer said:


> received the following email:
> 
> .....
> Your order has been updated to the following status:
> New status: Shipped



+1


----------



## f22shift

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

damnit. i'm going to wait for the reviews since it'll just be sitting around anyway.

on a side note, they update the details.
you access the strobe by double clicking from high. double click back to high from strobe.

i wonder what kind of use is good. probably too intense for a bike.


----------



## PhantomPhoton

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I'll wait on reviews and warm emitters. But if Zebralight ever gets them out I'll be dropping a decent chunk of change.
:naughty:


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



f22shift said:


> damnit. i'm going to wait for the reviews since it'll just be sitting around anyway.
> 
> on a side note, they update the details.
> you access the strobe by double clicking from high. double click back to high from strobe.
> 
> i wonder what kind of use is good. probably too intense for a bike.



I was thinking about that. Strobe on high just wastes battery. Strobe on medium is better.


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



davidt1 said:


> I was thinking about that. Strobe on high just wastes battery. Strobe on medium is better.


Not only that but strobe also appears brighter than a steady light source because of the constantly changing contrast, which is why I've always felt that non-variable flashing modes should be at least 50% lower than the lights brightest steady mode.


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Did you notive the change of wording reagarding the pocketclip?
For the H501 it says "removable pocketclip", for the other Zebras its "pocketclip, removable without any tools".
Might this be a hint, that the new Pocketclip wont be made with silicon anymore?


----------



## LowBat

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Anyone know what website we use to enter the airmail tracking number?


----------



## Glock27

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



LowBat said:


> Anyone know what website we use to enter the airmail tracking number?



http://www.ems.com.cn/
I can't understand what it's telling me though....
G27


----------



## LowBat

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Glock27 said:


> http://www.ems.com.cn/
> I can't understand what it's telling me though....
> G27


Thanks! With that I found the English version, but it doesn't seem to find any info on the tracking number I have.

http://www.ems.com.cn/english-main.jsp


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



LowBat said:


> Thanks! With that I found the English version, but it doesn't seem to find any info on the tracking number I have.
> 
> http://www.ems.com.cn/english-main.jsp



Can't track mine either.


----------



## kitelights

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

You should be able to use USPS site to track the package, but it won't show up until it actually hits the states. I've had them not show up until the day that I received my package.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Thanks for the USPS info. I tracked it there and got this message:

"Your item was accepted in CHINA PEOPLES REP on March 19, 2009 at 9:33 AM. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later. "

So it's still in China.


----------



## LowBat

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



davidt1 said:


> Thanks for the USPS info. I tracked it there and got this message:
> 
> "Your item was accepted in CHINA PEOPLES REP on March 19, 2009 at 9:33 AM. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later. "
> 
> So it's still in China.


Mine says March 19, 2009 at 9:20 AM. They must be in the same bin. Usually USPS only gives acceptance date and delivery date, and not the stops along the way like UPS does, so who knows where they are by now.


----------



## Glock27

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I'd think that the first batch of 501s' would be landing in Europe today.......mine left ems SHANGHAI....perhaps next week for me.
G27

Just ran my ems ## through usps tracking and they know it's coming! Your item left SHANGHAI EMS, CHINA PEOPLES REP on March 20, 2009.


----------



## damn_hammer

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Your item was accepted in CHINA PEOPLES REP on March 20, 2009 at 11:37 AM.


----------



## mkane

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I just received my H501 at an hour ago today via express mail and had to sign for it. I ordered 7 am Monday and ordered 2 to get the EMS shipping. It left Shangahi on Mar 18th. I also have the H50 for comparison. The H501 is noticeable brighter and the angle is definitely 80 degrees or less. There is a slight black band at 80 degrees and then a little more light out to about 160 degrees. Seems slightly hotter in the center and has a warmer tint. It is taller and slightly heaver than the H50. Weight is 17 grams for the H50 and 21 grams for the H501 without batteries. 

The switch works well. From off you push and hold the switch and it cycles through the 3 levels in about 1 sec. You let the switch up at the level you want and it then remembers it. Two quick pushes puts it in a fast flash mode. If I can figure out how I will post some comparison pictures later.


----------



## NonSenCe

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

i envy. 

mine is coming snail mail anyways.


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

do you have 14500s at hand? I would really like to know how the light works with them. 

Have fun with your new toy.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



mkane said:


> I just received my H501 at an hour ago today via express mail and had to sign for it. I ordered 7 am Monday and ordered 2 to get the EMS shipping. It left Shangahi on Mar 18th. I also have the H50 for comparison. The H501 is noticeable brighter and the angle is definitely 80 degrees or less. There is a slight black band at 80 degrees and then a little more light out to about 160 degrees. Seems slightly hotter in the center and has a warmer tint. It is taller and slightly heaver than the H50. Weight is 17 grams for the H50 and 21 grams for the H501 without batteries.
> 
> The switch works well. From off you push and hold the switch and it cycles through the 3 levels in about 1 sec. You let the switch up at the level you want and it then remembers it. Two quick pushes puts it in a fast flash mode. If I can figure out how I will post some comparison pictures later.



You might have the title of being the first owner of the H501. Sounds like it's better than the H50. That's a good thing. Keep posting your impressions.


----------



## AdamW

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



mkane said:


> ...and has a warmer tint.



I wonder if you have the rumored "warm tint" version?

Did the packaging mention anything about the color tint?


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Are the battery tube walls still as thin as the H50, and does it still use double O-rings? Thanks.

Geoff


----------



## mkane

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

The new CPF policy requires me to make 2 non spam posts before I receive full privileges and this is my 2ed post. The moderator took about 5 hours to approve my first post. I took some comparison pictures of the H50, H501, Jet Beam CE V2.0 and Jet-1 PRO V2.0 and beam shots of the H50 and H501 but CPF won't let me upload my pictures yet. I would be happy to email them to someone for posting. Hopefully with this post I will be able to upload pictures.
 
To answer your questions:
 
I do not have 14500's. The packaging says "or 3.7V 14500 Li-ion rechargeable".
 
Comparing shows the H501 to be warmer, no blue tint when compared to the H50, Jet Beam CE V2.0 or Jet 1 PRO V2.0. The beam shot picture shows this and the beam angle very well.
 
The H501 tube walls are just as thin as the H50 and there is only one o ring, not two.
 
The packaging included the head band, a black head band holder, A glow in the dark head band holder and a black pocket clip. The headband, holder and clips are the same as included with the H50. There was one spare o-ring. There was no extra glow in the dark holder with neck string or rubber light shield as was included in the H50. 
 
The thing I like the most is the narrower angle which makes it brighter and more useful for night hiking, and there is a small amount of spill out the side. The lens is also much bigger and works well to focus the light into the narrower beam. The switch is also easier to use than the twist used on the H50 and you dont bump into the flash mode unless you want to. The H501 is much more useful for camp use and night hiking than the H50.


----------



## concept0

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



mkane said:


> Hopefully with this post I will be able to upload pictures.


 
Moderator approval has nothing to do with posting pictures. You have to upload them to an external site like photobucket, then insert them in your posts using the "Insert Image" button that looks like a mountain with a sun over it...


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



mkane said:


> The new CPF policy requires me to make 2 non spam posts before I receive full privileges and this is my 2ed post. The moderator took about 5 hours to approve my first post. I took some comparison pictures of the H50, H501, Jet Beam CE V2.0 and Jet-1 PRO V2.0 and beam shots of the H50 and H501 but CPF won't let me upload my pictures yet. I would be happy to email them to someone for posting. Hopefully with this post I will be able to upload pictures.
> 
> To answer your questions:
> 
> I do not have 14500's. The packaging says "or 3.7V 14500 Li-ion rechargeable".
> 
> Comparing shows the H501 to be warmer, no blue tint when compared to the H50, Jet Beam CE V2.0 or Jet 1 PRO V2.0. The beam shot picture shows this and the beam angle very well.
> 
> The H501 tube walls are just as thin as the H50 and there is only one o ring, not two.
> 
> The packaging included the head band, a black head band holder, A glow in the dark head band holder and a black pocket clip. The headband, holder and clips are the same as included with the H50. There was one spare o-ring. There was no extra glow in the dark holder with neck string or rubber light shield as was included in the H50.
> 
> The thing I like the most is the narrower angle which makes it brighter and more useful for night hiking, and there is a small amount of spill out the side. The lens is also much bigger and works well to focus the light into the narrower beam. The switch is also easier to use than the twist used on the H50 and you dont bump into the flash mode unless you want to. The H501 is much more useful for camp use and night hiking than the H50.



Sounds good. Does it have more throw too? Also, what kind of battery do you use in the H501?

Thanks for the update.


----------



## LowBat

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Glad to hear the pocket clip is the same. I look forward to the slow boat from China reaching the US west coast and unloading my new H501.


----------



## carl

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

from off, how many seconds is the switch pressed for Low to come on?


----------



## mkane

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Thanks to Concept0 for uploading instructions. Also, thanks to davidt1 and DaddyCool for offering to post pictures but I figured it out. Here are my 3 photos.

Photo 1: ZebraLight H50 left and H501 right. Both set on high. Lights about 4 inches from white paper, using eneloop AA’s.








Photo 2: Close-up of ZebraLight H50 left and H501 right.







Photo 3: My 4 lights from left: Jet Beam Jet-1 PRO V2.0 IBS, Jet Beam CE, ZebraLight H501, and H50. 






Regarding questions "Does it have more throw too? Also, what kind of battery do you use in the H501?"

It's brighter so I can see further. I tried it last night outside and the 80 degree angle lets me just see my feet and where I am going at the same time. The H50's wider angle let me see around me better and the H501 less so. The drop off at 80 degrees is pretty pronounced, although you can see a little out beyond 80 degrees. The battery used was the eneloop AA.

Also, the box it came in has no indication of the light warmth. The flash mode only works at high is more like a strobe at about 5-10 flashes per sec. When you push it on and keep it pushed it immediately goes to low for one second then med for 1/2 sec then high for 1/2 sec , then low for 1/2 sec and so on. Only when on high you can double click and it goes to strobe mode.


----------



## nuggett

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

in the first photo, the 501 is on the right, right?


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Yes.
Very nice pictures. Seems like a pretty warm tint for a Q5.


----------



## DaddyCool

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Yes it is...

Uhh i am getting even more excited... many thanks for sharing your first impressions with us mkane!

Looks like the H501 has a nice warm tint for a Q5 though. But i slightly wonder how the beam looks at the curb... is this passage with 2-3 visible rings at the outer rim beyond the 80 degree limit?

Finally can you say something about the overall build quality/craftsmanship mkane? And: How do the silicone holder hold the light? Does the light fits really tight in there or is it a bit loose like it has been with the H50?


----------



## NonSenCe

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

great information and nice to see the pictures!

the tint looks great! i hope that is the normal tint that comes with every h501. 

-as a side note. why the yellow tape on the jetbeams? is it making them "teethfriendly"?


----------



## sygyzy

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

This is my first time in this section of the forums. For those buying the Zebralights, are you actually wearing them? For an extended period/long hike? How does it feel? The reason I ask is because this is the first headlamp I've seen that literally looks like a flashlight (cylindrical) clipped onto a headband. It seems like sort of a copout to me. Traditional headlights from Petzl, Black Diamond, etc seem to look more like "headlamps" ... meaning it takes into consideration the application (wearing it on your curved head). Also, there's no top strap so does it shift (vertically) alot?

Thoughts?


----------



## sygyzy

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## dwhitebird

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I don't know what you mean by "cop out". I wear my Zebralight 50 daily and it is so comfortable, I forget it is there. 
Also, the difference in weight is very noticeable since the Zebralight uses one AA while most other traditional headlamps use multiple AA's or AAA's. Accordingly, my Zebralight stays in place with very little shifting.
You can take the light out of the bracket and use it as a regular flashlight which you can't do with the traditionals.
The beam from these little lights is also far better than traditional headlamps of the same price/quality (obviously my opinion).


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



sygyzy said:


> This is my first time in this section of the forums. For those buying the Zebralights, are you actually wearing them?


 

Yea.







One of the best camp headlamps I have ever used. I have a good pile-o-headlamps.

I have the H50.






Had a few issues at first due to a bad Energizer 2500 mAh battery. But once used a good battery liked the H50. Very comfortable and runs for a long time. The total flood is great for cutting fire wood and cooking on the tent stove. I could hike on known trails with it however for bushwaching or newer trails I take along something with more throw. Once I read a few more reports on the H501 going to buy one too. I will toss the H50 into my daypack or use it for a tent lantern.


----------



## DaddyCool

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Woods Walker said:


> Yea.


Camping? Looks like the Oregon National Guard: "One weekend a month. Two beers a weekend."


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



sygyzy said:


> This is my first time in this section of the forums. For those buying the Zebralights, are you actually wearing them? For an extended period/long hike? How does it feel? The reason I ask is because this is the first headlamp I've seen that literally looks like a flashlight (cylindrical) clipped onto a headband. It seems like sort of a copout to me. Traditional headlights from Petzl, Black Diamond, etc seem to look more like "headlamps" ... meaning it takes into consideration the application (wearing it on your curved head). Also, there's no top strap so does it shift (vertically) alot?
> 
> Thoughts?




Many of the headlamps that you're referring to were either first designed as incan's or earlier generation LED's, which both required a lot of battery capacity. What's really needed in a headlamp anyway? If you ask me I'd say just an efficient emitter with optic that's capable of nice even beam and enough battery to run it, even for extended times. This minimalist approach doesn't require the counter weighted designs with criss-crossing head gear that traditionalist might be used to. I'm on my 3rd Zebralight now and can say positively that it's the best designed, most useful type of headlamp that I've ever used. 

Regarding the shifing there isn't any. There simply isn't enough mass on the light to make it move. I once jumped about 6 feet from a ladder onto concrete and the H30 didn't shift. I can also run with the Zebralights where it used to be annoying with old style headlamps. Regarding extended wear time as you put it, physics alone gives away the answer to that. Something that's 1/5 the size and weight is just that much more comfortable to have attached to your head. By contrast I put on my 4AA Priceton Tec the other day and it felt like one of those allien crab spawns attached itself to my head. I just gave the thing away to my 5 year old nephew, if that's any indication to how I feel about headlamp that look like "headlamps." 

Unless there is a specific reason where a lot of throw is required there's really no reason to own anything larger. For times when I've needed a little throw and didn't want a flashlight in my hand, I just attached a small Fenix P3D to another holder on the same Zebralight headband.


----------



## LowBat

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Is that white ring around the switch glow-in-the-dark?


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

That would be really cool :twothumbs


----------



## mkane

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

To answer more questions:

The white ring around the top of photo 2 is an aluminum ring, not glow in the dark.

The yellow tape in photo 3 is my bite holder which is "teethfriendly" when camping and the yellow tape helps me find it in the dark or when I drop it on the ground.

The question about the black rings is the light has a solid flood out to about 80 degrees then there is a black band and more light out to about 160 degrees. But the drop off is profound. Last night I did a test hike with the H501 around my house and it seemed like I was walking though a pipe, could hardly see beyond the 80 degrees. The H50 gave me a wider field and would be more useful in camp or working in an attic, etc. The H501 would be better for trail hiking because more light will go down the trail.

Regarding the overall build quality/craftsmanship it is first rate, same as the H50. The lens seems to be mounted from the inside so it won’t fall out. The switch seems solid. The rubber over the switch is the only thing that could be damaged. The headband holder is not real tight on the light just like the H50. I would say it is the same holder and the light has the same diameter. It is loose enough that I would think it would shift, but it doesn’t. It is so light (1.3 oz, 36 grams with 1.5V Lithium Battery) that it stays in place, no top strap required. Most good head lamps are in the 6 oz range. This is the lighest high quality headlamp using a AA battery you can buy.

Yes nuggett I did get my left and right reversed, and your not going crazy. I saw your comment and fixed it. It is correct now. Thanks.

Here are 3 more pictures:

Photo 4: ZebraLight H501 packaging






Photo 5: Back of ZebraLight H501 box






Photo 6: Contents of ZebraLight H501 Box


----------



## nuggett

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

"Yes nuggett I did get my left and right reversed, and your not going crazy"
Thanks, sometimes I am in doubt.
Good review and pics.
My Zebras are the most used and useful lights I own.


----------



## carl

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

on a few pics, the cap does not seem to be completely bottomed onto the body. is this so? thanks 

a bit disappointed to hear there is almost no spill beyond the beam edge. hope they fix this.


----------



## concept0

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Am I missing something here with regard to battery choice?

Everyone seems excited that it takes 14500, but why? My LSD NiMH cells have 2100mAh capacity whereas my 14500 Li-ion cells have only 750mAH. If the output is the same with 1.2v and 3.7v input, then what is the advantage to using 14500 cells in this light?


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I am interested in how the H501 compares to the H30. Same flood. Similar outputs.


----------



## mkane

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Regarding "on a few pics, the cap does not seem to be completely bottomed onto the body. is this so? thanks"

Photo 3 shows it not screwed down all the way. Out of habit I have been turning the base of the H501 to turn it off as I do with the H50. Photo 4 shows it screwed down all the way. When it is screwed down all the way the o-ring does not show.

Regarding LI-ion cells - I don't use 3.7 Volt 14500 Li-ion cells but they are half the weight of NiMh cells and they don't self discharge as badly as NiMh, especially under higher temperatures like if they are left in a hot car. Depending on the circuit they will be more effecient due to the higher voltage the current draw is 1/3 less so there is less resistance heating loss and the converter is more efficient with higher input voltages. They will also provide more energy at lower temperatures. 

The energy contained in a 2100 NiMh cell is 1.2V * 2100 mah or 2.520 VA. The energy contained in a 14500 is 3.7V * 750 mah or 2.750 VA. So although they contain about the same energy they are lighter and don't discharge as bad. I think the best energy for a AA battery are the 1.5 V Lithium’s. They have 2900 mah at 1.5 volts or 2900 mah * 1.5 V or 4.350 VA. They are also lighter and don’t self discharge hardly at all (10 year shelf life) but you can't recharge them. However, if you don't care about the weight, and use them within a week of charging them, and keep them out of the heat and don't use them in the very cold then the NiMh cells are the way to go.


----------



## nzbazza

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Mkane,

Appreciate the photos so far, could you please post some outdoor beam comparisons between the H50 and H501.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I would like to know more about how the H501 does with throw. I use my H50 for camp but wonder if I could replace my Apex or EOS for less known areas that need more throw than the H50. Also how does the low compare? Sure the H50 says 2.6 lumens and the H501 rated at 3ish however how does it compare when both are side by side?


----------



## concept0

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



mkane said:


> The energy contained in a 2100 NiMh cell is 1.2V * 2100 mah or 2.520 VA. The energy contained in a 14500 is 3.7V * 750 mah or 2.750 VA.


 
Yeah, I realized this after posting... I always considered mAh to be a measure of stored energy. But after thinking about the units, I realized that I needed to factor voltage into the equation.

Thinking about this, I also realized that when people compare the capacity of CR123 primaries and RCR123 li-ions, this never gets factored in. Though the overall capacity of RCR123 is still lower than CR123 primaries, it is closer than I realized...


----------



## carl

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

mkane,
thank you very much for answering all of our questions and for posting your pics and impressions. appreciate it. carl


----------



## LowBat

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Thanks mkane for posting your impressions and pictures, and for answering our questions too. This H501 looks like a great upgrade to the H50.

Speaking of questions, is the clicky switch recessed well enough to prevent most accidental activations?


----------



## mkane

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Hopefully some others will receive your H501's today for more comparisons. I know the anguish of getting more information. 

Regarding the switch, the switch is recessed enough so there is little chance for accidental activations.

Regarding “would like to know more about how the H501 does with throw. Also how does the low compare? Sure the H50 says 2.6 lumens and the H501 rated at 3ish however how does it compare when both are side by side?"

The H501 is brighter in a narrower beam. It's not like a flashlight which has a narrow beam that you can shine down the trail. I used my H50 for night hiking on 2 trips in FLA on med and it worked fine. Occasionally switching to hi when I needed to see further. I think the H501 will work better. I plan to use it on a Smokey Mnt. trip in 2 weeks and do some night hiking. I don't think your going to be happy if your looking for a lot of throw. The packaging says "Flood". But it will work and is very light. I plan to carry my Jet beam CE and pull that out of my pocket when I need to see further down the trail and have it as a backup.

The low is pretty low, just useful in a tent, or if you’re on your last battery, the med is useful about 99 percent of the time. The H501 is brighter on low than the H50 is but of coarse it is due to the narrower beam.

I will try some outdoor pictures tonight but I think the beam shots in photo 1 give a good representation of what the light can do.


----------



## cave dave

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Mkane,
Thanks for taking the pictures. This is a light I am looking forward too. However there is an 800pixle limit on the width of the pictures. Going over that creates a problem for laptop users like me, because the wide pictures causes the text for the entire thread to go off the edge and I have to scroll left and right to read each line. 

Thanks, 
CD


----------



## kitelights

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Woods Walker said:


> I would like to know more about how the H501 does with throw. I use my H50 for camp but wonder if I could replace my Apex or EOS for less known areas that need more throw than the H50.


mkane answered your question quite well - this series is designed as a flood light. There will be future versions with reflectors that will have more traditional beams to include throw.


----------



## carl

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



kitelights said:


> mkane answered your question quite well - this series is designed as a flood light. There will be future versions with reflectors that will have more traditional beams to include throw.



I wonder how big the reflector will be.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



kitelights said:


> mkane answered your question quite well - this series is designed as a flood light. There will be future versions with reflectors that will have more traditional beams to include throw.


 
I know just thinking that the 80 degree would have a bit more throw than my H50's 120.


----------



## HorizonSon

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I just received mine today via the Post Office and WOW! I _just_ got back from my nightly walk and WOW!...

Granted, most of my walk is on gravel or poorly paved road and not some deer trail. Note that I was able to comfortabley use it on the LOW setting. I did use it on the MEDIUM setting to better navigate (avoid) mud puddles. The HIGH setting is way more than enough for any walking/hiking of just about any kind. I still brought my Fenix L2D-CE, and kept it on the TURBO setting, for my "flamethrower". I used it to compare the Zebra's HIGH setting. I agree that a 150+ lumen with a tight beam, for real punch, would/is a perfect companion with the H501.

Sorry for writing so little...


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

It's good to hear another positive review.


----------



## 1anrm

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Whoah! I should have gotten EMS, I asked how to track my 501 and according to support it's still in China even though I received tracking information since the 18th. Here is the link to track it but it's in Chinese...

http://intmail.183.com.cn/item/itemStatusQuery.do


----------



## HorizonSon

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Here's a slightly longer "rundown" I posted HERE:



HorizonSon said:


> I received my Zebralight H501, Yesturday afternoon. Last night I equipt it for my nightly 3 mile walk. WOW!
> 
> My walk consists of gravel/dirt roads and some paved roads in very poor condition. The last 1/4 mile total is "trail", ending with a small open meadow (for parking at the true trailhead).
> 
> I played with all the setting of course  I was very very happily suprised to discover that for 90% of my walk, only the LOW setting was neccessary. Granted, I was walking on familiar grounds (I do it nightly, lol). On the dirt trails I liked using the MEDIUM setting to better spot mud puddles (It rains a LOT on the SW Oregon Coast!). The HIGH setting is bright enough to afford a very comfortable perimeter view of your location/campsite.
> 
> 
> Notes:
> 
> If I were walking on/in unfamilier grounds, I would most definitely be using the MEDIUM setting: 18 Lumens ~ 19hrs. Especially if were are talking about hiking trails and other trails for that matter (I hike along deer trails sometimes).
> 
> The 80 degree is great! Wonderful! I think I would have prefered a 90 degree; if I was given the option. But the 80 degrees is enough to cover 90%+ of your "natural" plain-of-view.
> 
> The button is fairly sensitive. Enough so, that if you're wearing anything but "thin form-fitting deerskin gloves", it may be a little fustrating for some. (This is one more reason to invest in some of those fingerless wool gloves that have the fold-over mitten ends on them.) However; the sensitive button is very nice in keeping your H501 from changing position on your head! The minimal-pressure-needed clicky makes it a true one-handed operation = BIG PLUS!!!
> 
> This headlamp is _LITE_!!! Oh my, oh my! This is my first from Zebralight; and WOW! You keep wondering where this lightsource is coming from, lol. I wore a benie/cap last night and didn't have a single problem with slipping, slidding; nor needed to readjust my hat or light at any time during my walk (another BIG PLUS)! It stashes away small, into a pocket of your choise (not one that is "big enough to cram it into).
> 
> This headlamp is _LIGHT_!!! Truely truely, I tell you. The only accompaniment that would fall into the classification of "need", would be a 150+ Lumen "flamethrower". There are 2-3 (according to reviews I've read and some limited experience) that are at the top of the heap in the 2xAA arena for "punch factor".
> 
> For several years now; I have been kicking stones about the over abundance of 3xAAA headlamp configurations. I know it's cheapest for the manufactures this way, but that's no excuse! I have always thought that a single AA with a good quality "regulator" would be hands-down 100% better in every way imaginable! The financial cost difference will pay for itself in no time at all (with regular use). The cost benefit in other areas pays for itself immediately!


----------



## carl

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Anyone venture to guess why the area of the optic was made differently between the H501 and the H60? Based on the different beam shapes, even the plastic optics themselves seem different. The H60 has more spill and less of a "tunnel" beam shape than the H501.


----------



## Mikellen

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

To the new owners of the H501, how would you describe the tint? Is it on the warm side like mkane's posted mini review? (post# 185 and 196).


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



carl said:


> Anyone venture to guess why the area of the optic was made differently between the H501 and the H60? Based on the different beam shapes, even the plastic optics themselves seem different. The H60 has more spill and less of a "tunnel" beam shape than the H501.



My guess is the head housings are different for each light. I wish the beam of the H501 is like the H60. This inconsistency is not a good thing.


----------



## ichoderso

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Hi, my new 501 with 5A tint arrived me at this moment!
I will make some pictures in the next time.
Jens


----------



## bfly

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

FWIW, I got my H501 yesterday and compared it to my H30. The H30 had a slightly used Energizer Lithium and the H501 had a fully charged Energizer NiMH. Holding them about six inches from the wall the H30 was a little brighter and had less ringing at the edges. When I used them around the house the H501 seemed brighter which was probably due to its warmer tint. 

On a side note, the H501 wasn't happy with the fully charged NiMH. It was stuck in low until it burned off some of the charge. I would love to hear how the H501 works with 14500s. I am thinking about getting a set of 14500s for the H501 and my D10.


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



bfly said:


> On a side note, the H501 wasn't happy with the fully charged NiMH. It was stuck in low until it burned off some of the charge.



That doesn't sound like things are behaving quite right. Did you try a regular alkaline? A fully charged NiMH should not have too high a voltage. If it does you may have a problem.

Geoff


----------



## f22shift

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

see if you can replicate the problem. a alkaline and 14500 would have a higher voltage


----------



## Alan B

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Might want to test with a lithium AA (1.5V type) as well.


----------



## gunga

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



ichoderso said:


> Hi, my new 501 with 5A tint arrived me at this moment!
> I will make some pictures in the next time.
> Jens


 

How did you get a 5A tint version? I would order one if available...


----------



## concept0

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



gunga said:


> How did you get a 5A tint version? I would order one if available...


 
You have to send a message to customer service through the link on their website. They'll let you know if they have any available and send you their PayPal address.

It's the same price as the regular version ($59 + $6 shipping), but they don't have packaging for it yet. So you'll just get the light and included accessories (if there are any). They only have a limited # available, so don't wait if you want one... I don't mind telling you this because mine is already on the way!


----------



## f22shift

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



concept0 said:


> You have to send a message to customer service through the link on their website. They'll let you know if they have any available and send you their PayPal address.
> 
> It's the same price as the regular version ($59 + $6 shipping), but they don't have packaging for it yet. So you'll just get the light and included accessories (if there are any). They only have a limited # available, so don't wait if you want one... I don't mind telling you this because mine is already on the way!


 
thanks, very generous of you. cpfer of the year :twothumbs

contact sent..


----------



## concept0

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



f22shift said:


> thanks, very generous of you. fatwalleter of the year :twothumbs


 
Huh? Fatwalleter? Am I missing something or did you forget what forum you were on?


----------



## f22shift

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



concept0 said:


> Huh? Fatwalleter? Am I missing something or did you forget what forum you were on?


 
OOPS~!

i was just thinking about fatwallet and their brinkmann flashlight sale

http://www.tarjay.blogspot.com/


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I want the warm tint. :twothumbs


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I keep getting this message from USPS:

"Your item left SHANGHAI, CHINA PEOPLES REP on March 20, 2009. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later."

It's been five days. Did they send it by boat?


----------



## moses

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Anyone know if 4Sevens will carry this?

Mo


----------



## ichoderso

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



gunga said:


> How did you get a 5A tint version? I would order one if available...



yes, you must email Zebralight !

Jens


----------



## lebox97

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

your concerned about 5 days? :thinking:
did you read where it is coming from? (shipping can take 5 days just to go across the US)

"All orders are shipped via airmail or international postal Express Mail Service (EMS) from Shanghai, China. Typical delivery time to the United States and Europe: 
Airmail 2-3 weeks 
EMS 4-7 business days
"

patience is a virtue grasshoppa




davidt1 said:


> I keep getting this message from USPS:
> 
> "Your item left SHANGHAI, CHINA PEOPLES REP on March 20, 2009. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later."
> 
> It's been five days. Did they send it by boat?


----------



## Haz

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



ichoderso said:


> Hi, my new 501 with 5A tint arrived me at this moment!
> I will make some pictures in the next time.
> Jens


 
I assume it's a Q5 still, if you choose a 5A tint?


----------



## ichoderso

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Haz said:


> I assume it's a Q5 still, if you choose a 5A tint?



the highest available brightness bin for the 5A tint is Q3, so this is a XR-E Q3-5A

my luxmeter show a bit lower values from this warm H501 version compared with the H30. The beam is similar, but the tint is much better for outdoor using, so it's not so bad, that the brightness is a bit lower, IMO

Jens


----------



## NoFair

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Haz said:


> I assume it's a Q5 still, if you choose a 5A tint?


 
AFAIK the brightest 5A bin is Q3 at the moment. Still worth it IMHO

Sverre


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Just ordered two H501 5A.
I hope they still got some...


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



ichoderso said:


> the highest available brightness bin for the 5A tint is Q3, so this is a XR-E Q3-5A
> 
> my luxmeter show a bit lower values from this warm H501 version compared with the H30. The beam is similar, but the tint is much better for outdoor using, so it's not so bad, that the brightness is a bit lower, IMO
> 
> Jens


 

Any beam shots of the warm tint H501..I gotta get warm tint.:twothumbs


----------



## cheetokhan

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



ichoderso said:


> yes, you must email Zebralight !
> 
> Jens



Just last week I got an email from Zebralight customer service stating _"We don't know when we will get our shipment of the Q3-5A LEDs."

_I'll try again and see if I have better luck this week.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



cheetokhan said:


> Just last week I got an email from Zebralight customer service stating _"We don't know when we will get our shipment of the Q3-5A LEDs."_
> 
> I'll try again and see if I have better luck this week.


 
Keep us updated. I gotta have warm tint.


----------



## concept0

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Woods Walker said:


> Keep us updated. I gotta have warm tint.


 
They have already been produced and are available for sale, but not through the website. Mine was just shipped this week. See my post #238 above...


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Ok I will fire off an Email and see if they have any left. I just gotta have warm tint.  Did I say that before?


----------



## f22shift

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

so far i haven't gotten a response. i wonder if they were flooded with emails..


----------



## carl

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I just noticed a difference in the design of the end caps between the H50 and H501. i kinda like the way the cap mates up evenly to the rest of the body of the H50. The cap on the H501 doesn't mate up evenly to the rest of the body so it looks more like a separate piece. No big deal though. Does the H501 cap have less threads on it than the H50?


----------



## concept0

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



f22shift said:


> so far i haven't gotten a response. i wonder if they were flooded with emails..


 
They've always gotten back to me in less than 24 hours, though not usually much less...


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

There is a section where you can put comments during the ordering process. It was there that I asked for a warm tint LED. Hopefully, they read it.


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I just received an email from zebralight with some interesting information:

Output numbers H5601 Q3 5A:
H501 Q3 5A at:
High - 80 Lumens 
Medium - 15 Lumens
Low - 2.7 Lumens

They only got less than 15 wamr white H501 in stock - if you want one, order now!


----------



## mkane

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Carl wrote - "Does the H501 cap have less threads on it than the H50?"
 
The H50 has 8 threads on the body and 9 on the cap. The H501 has 4 threads on the body and 5 threads on the cap. The threads are finer on the H50 and courser on the H501. The caps are about the same diameter. The thicker part of the body is less thick on the H501. 
 
I hope the shipment was not on the FedEx cargo plane that crashed in Japan. It was carrying freight from China.


----------



## NonSenCe

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

i wish i would of waited more than 5 seconds with my purchase. 

and read things more thoroughly. i thought that the warm tints were in somewhat distant future (just like the h501 was just out of stock while before coming for sale)

if i would of known that warm was option when ordering i would of gotten one. 

oh well. i think i will be satisfied with normal tint headlamp too.


----------



## f22shift

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Shorty66 said:


> I just received an email from zebralight with some interesting information:
> 
> Output numbers H5601 Q3 5A:
> H501 Q3 5A at:
> High - 80 Lumens
> Medium - 15 Lumens
> Low - 2.7 Lumens
> 
> They only got less than 15 wamr white H501 in stock - if you want one, order now!


 
yes, i got the same email.

placed my order for 2 for the ems .

i'm glad i waited because these things are hard or nearly impossible to mod. it was so hard figuring the q5 does have a warm tint in general it seems.

(i'm not sure if i'm going to keep 2. if i keep 1, i'll sell the other at cost to someone in the u.s. which would be 62 plus actual ship. or 62 meet me somewhere.
IF i dont keep both. or one is faulty and needs to be sent back, etc)


----------



## gunga

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Yeah, I ordered one too, hoping it is a winner!


----------



## NonSenCe

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

got mine! went to pick it up from post office 2 hours ago..

have been playing with it since. haha.. 

wish i had checked the mailbox in the morning.. i could of played with it all day if i had found the "arrived package" note earlier.

sigh..need to change the battery soon so i can show it off to friends tonight.

Ohmmyyy it s small!!! Tiny! sweeeeet! 

oh my. how can i find it if i forget where i put it.. it soooo small!

order came faster than i thought.. ordered on 16th.

clicky feel is nice. strobe dont bother as its hidden. nice white tint. might of liked warm better but this is nice as is. even perfect size beam for me.

its just a pretty bugger, never had such a small fun light. 

worth every penny so far.

negative: looks like the threads wear off the ano easily. (yeah i have opened it up to change batteries for atleast 20 times.. testing if there is clear difference of alkaline and different nimhs etc.)

cool light. im giddy of my tiny new toy.


----------



## carl

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Mkane,

thanks for the info on the cap threads. Much appreciated.

Anyone have any beam pics indoor/outdoor?


----------



## carl

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



NonSenCe said:


> got mine! went to pick it up from post office 2 hours ago..
> 
> negative: looks like the threads wear off the ano easily.



If the threads are anodized, how is the circuit completed? Isn't the anodize on the threads acting as an electrical insulator?


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



carl said:


> If the threads are anodized, how is the circuit completed? Isn't the anodize on the threads acting as an electrical insulator?



It probably works like the H50, where the contact is made with the end of the battery tube to a ring in the tailcap.

Geoff


----------



## bhds

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Strobe? This light has a strobe function? 



NonSenCe said:


> got mine! went to pick it up from post office 2 hours ago..
> 
> have been playing with it since. haha..
> 
> wish i had checked the mailbox in the morning.. i could of played with it all day if i had found the "arrived package" note earlier.
> 
> sigh..need to change the battery soon so i can show it off to friends tonight.
> 
> Ohmmyyy it s small!!! Tiny! sweeeeet!
> 
> oh my. how can i find it if i forget where i put it.. it soooo small!
> 
> order came faster than i thought.. ordered on 16th.
> 
> clicky feel is nice. strobe dont bother as its hidden. nice white tint. might of liked warm better but this is nice as is. even perfect size beam for me.
> 
> its just a pretty bugger, never had such a small fun light.
> 
> worth every penny so far.
> 
> negative: looks like the threads wear off the ano easily. (yeah i have opened it up to change batteries for atleast 20 times.. testing if there is clear difference of alkaline and different nimhs etc.)
> 
> cool light. im giddy of my tiny new toy.


----------



## Alan B

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



bhds said:


> Strobe? This light has a strobe function?



Someone mentioned earlier that a double-click when on high puts it in strobe mode, so it is there but not in the way. 

Nice choice, intuitive and not troublesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## concept0

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Alan B said:


> Someone mentioned earlier that a double-click when on high puts it in strobe mode, so it is there but not in the way.
> 
> Nice choice, intuitive and not troublesome. :thumbsup:


 
I understand the use of a strobe on tactical lights, but what possible purpose could strobe have on a headlamp?


----------



## bhds

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Hmm. couldnt find any mention of strobe on the zebralight website. Hope its not for real


----------



## NonSenCe

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

mine has strobe. 

it works only when its on "High", you do 2 quick taps to make it blink.. and it blinks FAST!

normal taps to change mode doesnt turn it to strobe. or my fingers are slower than most peoples (probably are  )

i havent yet accidentally made it strobe. and about 1/10 times i failed to get it on when i tried.

i hate strobe. i can understand slow low or medium blink as alert function. but i especially hate when i am tapping thru the modes there is a strobe/sos in between the modes.

but i can live with this kind of blinker as its "hard" to turn it on accidentally.


on zebralight h501 page it mentions strobe on Operations section.

negative: i wish the click to be little more stiff. i accidentaly turn it on. and also i would of wished it would ramp up. now it starts on high. there goes dark adapted eyes.


----------



## HorizonSon

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Agreed! I would have MUCH prefered a "becon" as opposed to a "stobe"... I'm moving away from Fenix (don't want to, but) because of their stupid SOS and strobe: they really really **** me off in my near daily use of them. <sigh> If you DO want to use the strobe; YES, it is only via double-clicking while in the High setting. Or three quick clicks from the Off postion.

If you Press and hold the "clicky", it starts from Low to Medium to High and keeps cycling through until you let go of the "clicky". I mostly only need it on the Low mode for my nightly walks. Just press and hold the "clicky" for about 0.5 seconds. ANY delay in the depressing of the "clicky" puts it into the "ramping up mode"...

I wished I knew that I could have placed a note at the time of my purchase for the "warm tint" version; but hey, I'm not displeased in the slightest!


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Shorty66 said:


> I just received an email from zebralight with some interesting information:
> 
> Output numbers H5601 Q3 5A:
> H501 Q3 5A at:
> High - 80 Lumens
> Medium - 15 Lumens
> Low - 2.7 Lumens
> 
> They only got less than 15 wamr white H501 in stock - if you want one, order now!


 
You people got me so worked up over warm tint h501 I will accept no substitutes. No Q5….only Q3-5A or nothing. If the 15 are all sold then will hold off for more. I gotta get warm tint!:rock:


----------



## carl

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

5A warm is nice but its also 16 lumens less on high - that's not a huge amount but not exactly insignificant either.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



concept0 said:


> I understand the use of a strobe on tactical lights, but what possible purpose could strobe have on a headlamp?



Zebra lights are not just headlamps. 

It's dark. You lost control of your car and drove off the road. You are strapped in the car, injured and unable to move your whole body. You call for help, but finding you in the middle of nowhere is not easy for paramedics. The strobe signal from your Zebra light makes it easier for people to find you. It could mean the difference between life and death.


----------



## carl

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Generally, How efficient are Zebralights when compared to other single AA lights ? (Fenix, Liteflux, Nitecore, etc.).


----------



## MartinSE

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Does the 501 have the same lovely flat runtime-curve on nimh 1,2v the 30 has at ~3v? Anyone know?

Cheers,


----------



## ichoderso

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/215426

Hi all, have updated and added pictures, beamshots and luxreadings with the new H501!
post 1,2, 29, 38
Jens


----------



## LowBat

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Woods Walker said:


> I gotta get warm tint!:rock:


You keep reminding me of Christopher Walken on Saturday Night Live: "I gotta have more cowbell!"


----------



## Haz

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



davidt1 said:


> Zebra lights are not just headlamps.
> 
> It's dark. You lost control of your car and drove off the road. You are strapped in the car, injured and unable to move your whole body. You call for help, but finding you in the middle of nowhere is not easy for paramedics. The strobe signal from your Zebra light makes it easier for people to find you. It could mean the difference between life and death.


 
Well said!, i think it's good that Zebralight has included the strobe. It's not easy to get to, so it's not really a nusiance. A fast strobe get's people attention quicker than always on mode, or slow strobe, ie beacon, so i see this more of a safety feature to get people's attention.


----------



## cave dave

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

There is a difference between a strobe and a beacon. A strobe for CPF purposes generally has a very fast HZ rate at about 10-20hz and runs full power. They can often deplete the battery in a couple hrs, can be outrageously annoying and possible cause siezures in those affected with epilepsy. That is not much good in a survival situation.

A beacon blinks about once a second and can run for many hrs. This is the preferred coast guard method and what every SOLAS approved beacon uses.

Could somebody actually describe the H501 "strobe" mode?


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



ichoderso said:


> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/215426
> 
> Hi all, have updated and added pictures, beamshots and luxreadings with the new H501!
> post 1,2, 29, 38
> Jens



Thanks for the pictures. High on the H501 does not seem to be very bright. The color of the chair backrest looks brown with the H501 and black with the other lights. I am wondering which is more accurate.


----------



## HKJ

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



cave dave said:


> Could somebody actually describe the H501 "strobe" mode?



15Hz very bright strobe.


----------



## ichoderso

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



davidt1 said:


> The color of the chair backrest looks brown with the H501 and black with the other lights. I am wondering which is more accurate.



this is brown

I will try to make more beamshots in this evening...outdoor??


----------



## piper

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



davidt1 said:


> Thanks for the pictures. High on the H501 does not seem to be very bright. The color of the chair backrest looks brown with the H501 and black with the other lights. I am wondering which is more accurate.



It's one of the 'Q3-5A' LEDs so warmer tint and a few less lumens. The others are all Q5s.


----------



## photonhoer

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



concept0 said:


> I understand the use of a strobe on tactical lights, but what possible purpose could strobe have on a headlamp?



I use my lights roughly half the year in remote parts of foreign countries, often walking the edges (read: " no shoulder") of roads at dusk and night. I *frequently* use my Fenix L1D in strobe mode, pointed at an angle toward the ground (not the driver's eyes) while walking, as NO driver can fail to notice that flashing light. This is a MAJOR safety function for us.

If my next (fourth) Zebralight had this function, I'd be able to use it in this way - and be grateful for it. But too don't want this mode in the midst of my normal H-M-L sequence, any more than it is in the L1D (it's over in the 'turbo' sequence, and out of the way until I want it.)


----------



## bansuri

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

This forum convinced me to get the H50 when it came out, and now the 501. 
Had to finally register to let you all know how grateful I am for the time you put into reviews and pics and everything else. You folks are great!


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Welcome to CPF, bansuri. Glad you decided to sign in.

Geoff


----------



## Polar Light

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

H501 circuit


----------



## AdamW

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

H501 Q3 5A on order.

Hope I am not too late for the warm emitter...


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Polar Light said:


> H501 circuit



Cool picture! Looks like something from outer space. LOL


----------



## carl

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

ichoderso,

great pics - thanks! 

Based on your indoor pics, I much prefer the regular Q5 emitter for indoor use. The tint of the Q3-5A is so warm it makes everything look brown. Really brown.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Good point! I am having second thought about the warm tint LED. I think it's darker than the regular LED.

Come to think of it, all the lights in my house are white florescent types. I am used to them. I don't miss the warm glow of incandescent lights anymore.


----------



## Polar Light

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



davidt1 said:


> Looks like something from outer space. LOL



Almost. It is from Shanghai China.


----------



## concept0

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



davidt1 said:


> Good point! I am having second thought about the warm tint LED. I think it's darker than the regular LED.
> 
> Come to think of it, all the lights in my house are white florescent types. I am used to them. I don't miss the warm glow of incandescent lights anymore.


 
You're talking about approximately 15-20% difference in lumens. It takes double the lumens for the human eye to perceive a difference. You should go for whichever tint you prefer and not base your decision on the numbers...


----------



## carl

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

We got some inside pics, now we need some outside pics, especially with the Q3-5A. It would be great to get comparison pics of both Q5 and Q3.


----------



## carl

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



concept0 said:


> It takes double the lumens for the human eye to perceive a difference.



Your statement is similar to what has been noted on this forum before so you're probably right but.... just by looking at the indoor pics, the 5A is obviously putting out much less light. Maybe the pics are not representative of the real world because the camera is not like a human eye, or there is some other explanation such as the H501 is a less powerful light but look at the pics and see for yourself if you can tell the difference. I know i can for sure. The max outputs of the H50 Q5 and H30 Q5 compared to the H501 Q3-5A is like night and day to me.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I think the 80 lumens from the warm tint H501 is the same as the H30 cooler tint 80 lumens. Photos are hard to tell anyways. In some ways the H50 66 lumens seems to beat both as there is more flood. In any case brightness is in the eye of the beholder unless actually tested using science stuff. The photos only makes me crave warm tint even more. :twothumbs It’s a woods thing...


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



cave dave said:


> There is a difference between a strobe and a beacon. A strobe for CPF purposes generally has a very fast HZ rate at about 10-20hz and runs full power. They can often deplete the battery in a couple hrs, can be outrageously annoying and possible cause siezures in those affected with epilepsy. That is not much good in a survival situation.
> 
> A beacon blinks about once a second and can run for many hrs. This is the preferred coast guard method and what every SOLAS approved beacon uses.
> 
> Could somebody actually describe the H501 "strobe" mode?



Good point! After some thoughts, I think SOS or beacon would be better than strobe.

I don't think Zebralight designed the strobe with survival purpose in mind. I think some Asian people just like flashing things for no practical reason.


----------



## Yapo

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I havent been around much lately and i just found out bout this light today.
Was hoping for a clicky version of H50 would be made when the H30 came out and now its here!
I'm not much of a fan of headlamps(or maybe i just havent found a use for 1 yet) but the floody beam, compactness, UI and being different seems hard to resist.

So i was just wondering how many of you use zebralights as regular lights without the headband?


----------



## NonSenCe

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

mines two days old.. and i havent yet tried the headband!

i just use the pocket clip.

and its clipped to collar of my t-shirt atm! and i hardly notice its there. 

didnt yeasterday either.. went to friends house and he asked "whats that thing on your collar". then came show n tell.. see how tiny this is and cool and small and powerful and nice beam and man its tiny .. see this is one aa battery and this thing is only a bit taller and wider!

i have carried it bottom of my pocket too but it seems its too easy for me to click on by mistake. -dropping keys or stuff in or picking something out of the pocket and rummaging around to find it (keys mostly). (rechargable nimhs come in handy)

-and the fact that it starts on HIGH, i will run out the battery too quickly in my pocket... yeah it gets hot while burning in there! thats how i know its ON when my thigh feels heat!

with stiffer clicky i could pocket carry it happily. even without the clip. (its so tiny and has useful beam for close up work and walking around) 

wonder why they didnt make a lanyard hole into this? maybe it was too small for one.


----------



## Haz

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I think it depends on the situation you are in. If you are sitting there waiting for help, not sure when help is going to arrive, then a beacon is ideal, because you conserve on energy.

But i'm thinking an emergency situation, where you might be stuck at night roadside, and need to warn others. The time between the on and off of a beacon may be too slow to have the same impact.


----------



## Barrie

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Nonsence
loosen the tail of the light half a turn and it will-not switch on in your pocket:twothumbs


----------



## NonSenCe

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

barrie: yeah.. but makes it too much of hassle to start using it. 
one reason i stayed away of Liteflux so far. (i do not want delays when i switch the light)

hm did a bit of a test. it was used nimh battery. (the one i have played with whole yesterday, hehheh)

i put the zebra on High and kept it on for hour but then it started to flicker.

when in lower modes output was still steady. (for the minute i tried it there) 

so i figured it might be my nimh battery getting too empty. took it out and it read 1.109 volts. now after 5 minute cool down it reads 1.118v. 

chugged another nimh to the zebra to test the flickering issue.. none yet in few minutes (about a commercial brake).


didnt know it starts to flicker when it cant sustain the output nomore.. or is my zeb having problems it shouldnt?


----------



## ichoderso

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

copy of the other threat (first impressions...)

new Beamshots: I have tried to take the realistic white balance in camera settings (identical on all this beamshots)

H30 (Q5)






H501 (Q3-5A)





H30





H501


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Thanks for the pictures. To me, the H30 is brighter and the H501 has a more pleasing tint. For my use, I will go with the H30.

Which one do you like more?


----------



## carl

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

The Q3-5A looks a bit too brown in lower output modes for me. The Q5 looks a bit too white-out on high. Is there a mid-way tint between the two? That's the one I'd get.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I am starting to think the H501 is not better than the H50. It's just different than the H50.


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Remember, that there is also a H501 with Q5 avaible. 
I dont like the huge angle of the H50 and i prefer a clickie over the twisty for a headlamp as its easier to use with gloves.


----------



## kaichu dento

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



carl said:


> The Q3-5A looks a bit too brown in lower output modes for me. The Q5 looks a bit too white-out on high. Is there a mid-way tint between the two? That's the one I'd get.


The Q3 5A doesn't look brown at all; that's just a problem with trying to take pictures of it. If you see one in person you'll simply see colors better than with a cool tint.


----------



## gprefix

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

What is runtime and brightness for AA rechargeable LSD Nimh (Eneloop) when beam is at max brightness? Thanks.


----------



## MichaelW

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Where/when can you get the 5A H501?


----------



## Glock27

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



MichaelW said:


> Where/when can you get the 5A H501?



You have to send a message and ask if they have any more Q3-5A tint ones available.
From the following link: They usually answer the next day @ ~8:00 AM CDT
http://www.zebralight.com/index.php?main_page=contact_us&zenid=0aipet2u4lgmup1c3ba5gfp507

G27


----------



## MichaelW

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Thanks. I have to get something for my brother, he is supposedly going to climb (more like a hike) up Mt. Kilimanjaro. So cool white isn't going to work.

and this is cheaper than the Surefire Saint / saint minimus


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Cool white works well for hiking and mountaineering in general. Warm white should work better, but cool white will do well enough. 
All other Headlamps i know of use cool white bins.


----------



## ZebraLight

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



gprefix said:


> What is runtime and brightness for AA rechargeable LSD Nimh (Eneloop) when beam is at max brightness? Thanks.


 
Same brightness, but the runtime is about 1 hr 45 min.


----------



## moses

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Curious if all warm tints are Q3. I don't mean what Zebralight has, but what's being manufactured. Are there Q5 warm tints? The photos are pretty convincing that the color rendition is much better but not the brightness.

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I think there are already a few Q4 5A on the market. Ask Cree if you want to know for sure.


----------



## Martin SH

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Just got this email from Zebralight:

Sorry we don't have H501 Q3 5A in stock. It may be available in mid
April, please check our website at www.zebralight.com for its status.
Best regards, 
Lillian Xu
ZebraLight

--
Martin


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Hmkay, i ordered two H501 Q3 5A five days ago and did recieve an order confirmation, stating there where a few Q3 5As left. Till now, i didnt recieve my shipping inforamtion though...
i hope they still send me the 5As....

(edit) i just recieved the shipping information. As EMS is quite fast i will know in a few days if i got the last two Q3 5As...


----------



## StandardBattery

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

:sigh: I missed the 501 release and the 5A tint option. 

Sounds like they're going to try and get some more as soon as they can. Maybe 4Sevens will get a few. I too hope the 47's price is not more than $69. Unfortunately it seems direct is still the best way to buy Zebra-Light. Wish they had Google Checkout.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I ordered my H501 Q3-5A the other day and got a shipping number. I was told they had less than 10 of them so fired off the order. With luck I got one of the last within this run.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Anybody whose H501 left Shanghai on 3//20 still waiting?


----------



## kenL

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Still can't decide between the H501 or H50. Anyone with more comparison between the two is greatly appreciated. I will be mainly use around camp site.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Is the H30 available with a Q3-5A?

I've wanted to buy an H30 for the longesttime, but REALLY like the Q3-5A tint...A LOT!!


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



kenL said:


> Still can't decide between the H501 or H50. Anyone with more comparison between the two is greatly appreciated. I will be mainly use around camp site.



Both should do very well around camp, but if you're with other folks they may not be happy. The very wide field of light is very irritating to others. More in the H50, but I'm sure the H501 is also hard to keep out of peoples' eyes. Still great lights. If I didn't already have the H50, I'd be getting the H501. Maybe will anyway.

Geoff


----------



## drmaxx

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



kenL said:


> Still can't decide between the H501 or H50. Anyone with more comparison between the two is greatly appreciated. I will be mainly use around camp site.



I second Flying Turtles' recommendation: I think the H501 might be more useful overall. The 120 ° flood is often a little too floody. You can see the difference in this post (last two pics).
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2735175&postcount=38

I am actually planning to get the H501 for exactly this reason to replace my H50 for hiking. But don't get me wrong - the H50 is great around the campside.


----------



## LowBat

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



davidt1 said:


> Anybody whose H501 left Shanghai on 3//20 still waiting?


+1


----------



## 1anrm

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



davidt1 said:


> Anybody whose H501 left Shanghai on 3//20 still waiting?



david1, check your local post website and input your tracking number. Mine is already out of Shanghai but in the Shanghai website was not updated. Customs is currently holding mine :mecry:I don't know for how long.


----------



## Technician

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Mine left Shanghai on 3/21 and I still haven't received it yet.

I live in Michigan, for what its worth.


----------



## piper

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



1anrm said:


> Customs is currently holding mine :mecry:I don't know for how long.



+1

Ordered on the 16th.


----------



## DaddyCool

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

We European people, that ordered ours on the day of release, mostly received it the last week... maybe Homeland Security is checking yours for serious security reasons


----------



## Siskik

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



1anrm said:


> david1, check your local post website and input your tracking number. Mine is already out of Shanghai but in the Shanghai website was not updated. Customs is currently holding mine :mecry:I don't know for how long.


 
Mine left Shanghai on the 21st also. How do you know customs is holding yours? They're probably holding mine too.

John


----------



## bfly

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Sorry I don't have any pictures but for those wondering:

I threw a 14500 in the H501 and I would say with a 14500 it is about as bright as it is with an alkaline. The light is the brightest so far on NiHMs. I haven't tried it yet with a lithium.


----------



## 1anrm

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Siskik said:


> Mine left Shanghai on the 21st also. How do you know customs is holding yours? They're probably holding mine too.
> 
> John



When I enter the tracking info in our postal service it says so... its been there for days now sigh since the 26th. it's under "review" but I want to play with it!


----------



## Glock27

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I just got word that they'll be offering a RED emitter as an option soon for the H501 & H30.
G27


----------



## f22shift

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Glock27 said:


> I just got word that they'll be offering a RED emitter as an option soon for the H501 & H30.
> G27


 
hmm. if they can do a flash instead of a strobe. they can have something for the bike market.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

USPS still shows the same message from a week ago:

"Your item left SHANGHAI, CHINA PEOPLES REP on March 20, 2009. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later."

Maybe they lost it.


----------



## Alan B

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



davidt1 said:


> USPS still shows the same message from a week ago:
> 
> "Your item left SHANGHAI, CHINA PEOPLES REP on March 20, 2009. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later."
> 
> Maybe they lost it.



My experience with these messages is that they do not change until it is delivered, so no real data there. About all you know is that they have not delivered it yet, which is good since if they had and you didn't have it then somebody else has it, which is worse than USPS still having it.


----------



## piper

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Mine finally arrived today. Can't wait until dark......

Ordered March 16, postmarked March 20, tracked to customs March 26, arrived April 2.


----------



## StandardBattery

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Glock27 said:


> I just got word that they'll be offering a RED emitter as an option soon for the H501 & H30.
> G27


 Hmmm.... now I need 1 5A and one Red... 

What's taking 4-7s so long to list them? Usually they have them listed before they are available.


----------



## Glock27

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I emailed ZebraLight asking about 5A and red emitter options for various lights. We will probably have to order them by asking for availability off their customer service address....just like we had to do for the H501 5A tint ones. If they have them, they send you a PayPal amount. Web page order tint options might never be offered.
G27


----------



## f22shift

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

got my 5a's today. pretty fast shipping.

so initial impressions. it's light. size is what i expected. emitters are perfecting aligned on both(like it matters ).

modes are fast. might be a problem for some.

ui in more detail.
click to high, you must fast click or the next click will turn it off.

when you hold from off or on, it'll always start on low and work it's way up high and back from low again. so if you are on med and want to switch by pressing. it'll start on low.

strobe.. from off, you have to wait maybe a half sec or second before the double click into strobe. for example if you triple click from off it'll go to down the output rather into stroble.
while in strobe, double click to go back to high or press and start from low.

pretty much it.

the switch is easy to press like mentioned already. i think it's okay. it's not a switch like a long press of a spring loaded clickie. it's a short travel clickie with a feel when it click and a sound(which all that matters to me).

construction looks good. the rubber cover does ever so slightly protrude from the top but i dont see as a problem with damaging. i think it's well protected.
threads are dry as a bone. they are anodize

i'm seeing spots now for playing with it so much.:twothumbs


----------



## f22shift

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

wow, it's comfortable to wear. but how do you swap the holders. if i wanted the gitd one on the headband..

also when you put in the battery it does a little flash. not sure why. do you think it always sucks a small current? and the clickie is for the circuit rather than physical.


OOPS. cave dave you have a pm.


----------



## concept0

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

So I just got my Q3-5A H501 in the mail. It works great on NiMH, and flashes when I put the battery in as f22shift noted. However, I'm getting no function with 14500 cells. It does not flash when I put in the cell and will not turn on. I'm using brand new AW protected cells that are freshly charged. I've tried three of them. I'm putting them in + terminal first (towards emitter). What's wrong here?


----------



## cave dave

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



f22shift said:


> also when you put in the battery it does a little flash. not sure why. do you think it always sucks a small current? and the clickie is for the circuit rather than physical.



Yes, the switch is like a computer mouse. Lights with these kinds of switches always have a small current drain. You can lock most out by untwisting the cap, which also stops the drain. Most of these drains are negligible.


----------



## Mikellen

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Is there a cap on the H501 or H50 that can be untwisted therefore stopping the ever so slight battery drain?


----------



## HKJ

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Mikellen said:


> Is there a cap on the H501 or H50 that can be untwisted therefore stopping the ever so slight battery drain?



I would not worry about the battery drain on the H501, a battery will last more than 100 year, if the only load was that drain.


----------



## Marduke

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Mikellen said:


> Is there a cap on the H501 or H50 that can be untwisted therefore stopping the ever so slight battery drain?



Yes, it has lockout.


----------



## concept0

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Posted a separate thread about my 14500 problem. If anyone has any comments, please direct them here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2904824


----------



## Siskik

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I finally received my H501 Q3-5A !!

(It left Shanghai on 3/21) Not bad for regular air mail. They sent it registered.


----------



## f22shift

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

here comes the pics. also with aspheric lens. small one from dx.
actually i think if you had that flood visor attachment(for glasses wearer), you could probably just glue the aspheric lens on and have a spot beam or the cree image depending on the distance. 
the flood beam is right against the lens. the cree image is slightly off the lens.












youtube vid on UI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzAE7TfaacY


----------



## Yapo

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

thx for the pics! yeah i've always thought they should make attachable lenses for more throw.


----------



## L4fanatic

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I ordered one on the 17th and this is the status : Foreign International Dispatch

Your item left SHANGHAI, CHINA PEOPLES REP on March 21, 2009. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.

I am in California, why so slow, can someone help me?


----------



## f22shift

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

sure.

figured out how to swap the holders. you can just disassemble the straps.

you can add both i guess if you want to hold a 1aa thrower on the side.(someone else's idea).
or glue some magnet on the spare. not sure how well a glue holds on the flexible material.
i might ziptie the holder to my bike handlebar for that to-be-seen function..


----------



## Alan B

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



L4fanatic said:


> I ordered one on the 17th and this is the status : Foreign International Dispatch
> 
> Your item left SHANGHAI, CHINA PEOPLES REP on March 21, 2009. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.
> 
> I am in California, why so slow, can someone help me?



Two to three weeks is pretty normal for airmail from China.


----------



## cave dave

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

any comments on the warm White?


----------



## concept0

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



cave dave said:


> any comments on the warm White?


 
Comparing the tint to my 5A modded Regalight EDC, it seems like vanilla (H501) versus peach (EDC).

When I compare it to my M60WLF, it still seems a bit less yellow than the Malkoff. I'm not sure exactly what tint the Malkoff uses.

After seeing the beamshots of the cool version, which also look quite vanilla, I'm wondering if they accidentally sent me the regular version even though they wrote Q3-5A on the box. Does anybody have beamshots comparing the two?


----------



## L4fanatic

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Thanks Alan.


----------



## cave dave

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



cave dave said:


> any comments on the warm White?



Well I sorta meant is it more useful and is it worth the hit in brightness? Not just is it different. Guess I'll get to make some comments in a week or so.


----------



## wapkil

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



concept0 said:


> Comparing the tint to my 5A modded Regalight EDC, it seems like vanilla (H501) versus peach (EDC).
> 
> When I compare it to my M60WLF, it still seems a bit less yellow than the Malkoff. I'm not sure exactly what tint the Malkoff uses.
> 
> After seeing the beamshots of the cool version, which also look quite vanilla, I'm wondering if they accidentally sent me the regular version even though they wrote Q3-5A on the box. Does anybody have beamshots comparing the two?



Hi everybody,

That's my first post here, but because of this forum I have already bought the
H501 Q3 5A (and Akoray k106, Maha c9000, a bunch of Eneloops, two li-ion 14500s
with charger... well, I think that's how it starts).

I was also a little worried about the tint of my new H501 so I compared it to
the Akoray k106 (which should have some variation of the Q5 emitter). The
results I think are similar to the comparison shot between H50 and H501 shown in
the post #196. The H501 is much closer to the clear white, while my K106 is more
bluish. On the picture taken with the white balance set to daylight, the RGB
pixel values for H501 are quite even (in some places equal, in some a little bit
more towards green/blue - like 32% red, 34% green, 34% blue). The k106 is
generally less red and green but more blue (like e.g. 30% red, 32% green, 38%
blue).

I don't know if that's how the Q3 5A should look like. I believe I saw pictures
with much warmer 5As but also ones with a similar color rendition. Maybe it's
not that bad when it's closer to the daylight than to the more yellow
incandescent lights?
The box in which my H501 arrived has XR-E Q5 written in the specification on the
back. Is there sometimes written that it's Q3-5A?

I have also checked that my H501 works with both Li-ion and NiMH batteries. On a
freshly charged li-ion, compared to a NiMH battery, to my eye it's a little bit
brighter on low and a little bit dimmer on high. In the high mode it starts to
flicker when a NiMH battery is almost empty (haven't checked li-ions) and
refuses to start on empty NiMH and Li-ion cells.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

If it has Q5 written in the specs than maybe you didn’t get the Q3-5A but the tint sounds good anyways. Not blue or too green. Winning the LED lottery for a Q5 is a good thing.


----------



## wapkil

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Woods Walker said:


> If it has Q5 written in the specs than maybe you didn’t get the Q3-5A but the tint sounds good anyways. Not blue or too green. Winning the LED lottery for a Q5 is a good thing.



It's possible that they made a mistake but the Q3 5A version is what I ordered
and what Zebralight said they are sending me. I thought maybe they just don't
have special boxes for this small run. I like the light and I'm planning to
keep it but I'm nevertheless curious if it is Q3 5A or just a warm Q5.
Especially since my H501 tint looks very similar to mkane's one and the
specification on his box also says "Q5".


----------



## rantanplan

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



wapkil said:


> [...]
> The box in which my H501 arrived has XR-E Q5 written in the specification on the
> back. Is there sometimes written that it's Q3-5A?[...]



Someone mentioned that Zebralight doesn´t have proper "retail packaging" for the Q3-5A lights yet, so they ship only the light plus accessories. So if you did get a full package in a box, it´s probaly a regular cool-white Q5 version ... you didn´t mentioned how you did the ordering btw.


----------



## concept0

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



rantanplan said:


> Someone mentioned that Zebralight doesn´t have proper "retail packaging" for the Q3-5A lights yet, so they ship only the light plus accessories. So if you did get a full package in a box, it´s probaly a regular cool-white Q5 version ... you didn´t mentioned how you did the ordering btw.


 
Mine was in the retail packing for the Q5 version. But they crossed out Q5 and wrote Q3-5A. They also crossed out the Q5 lumens figures, replacing them with the correct figures for this emitter.


----------



## MichaelW

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



concept0 said:


> They also crossed out the Q5 lumens figures, replacing them with the correct figures for this emitter.



and they are?
Thanx


----------



## concept0

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



MichaelW said:


> and they are?
> Thanx


 
High: 96 lumens -> 80 lumens
Medium: 18 lumens -> 15 lumens
Low: 3.3 lumens -> 2.5 lumens


----------



## 1anrm

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Got mine yesterday and played with it for some time, it's a nice headlamp BUT after washing it started to cycle through the modes like there is no tomorrow. I'm pretty sure when i rubbed the rubber button that I was careful with it and I did not depress to activate. But anyhow a little soap/water went in. Had to take the rubber button out and air spray it, left it by the heater to dry. Put the rubber back and it works as before. So no water for this light  I would definitely check out the H50b when it comes out...


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

It should be dunkable at the very least per rating. I think the H50 is. Don't know about the rest of the ZL lineup. Not going to ask how it got dirty so fast.


----------



## 1anrm

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I guess I picked up the wash when you get a new light from buying from DX I always found them to be greasy. Anyhow yeah the H50 is rated waterproof and the H501 as Waterproof to 1m. So why the detailed spec on the H501? I dunno, but when the H50b comes out it'll be mine.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Was it underwater or just under the faucet during the wash?


----------



## 1anrm

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Woods Walker said:


> Was it underwater or just under the faucet during the wash?



just under a faucet. I wonder how the rubber button is secured and why it doesnt use the same 3 screws like the H30 and H60 to secure the rubber boot. Oh yeah just used a toothpick from my swiss army knife to put the rubber boot back in it's place :shrug:


----------



## f22shift

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

so the rubber boot is held in a similar fashion to maglite button?

i noticed that when the power is getting low the high becomes as bright as med. i didn't run it down all the way so i'm not completely sure of the behavior then.

my box says it's q35a with the adjusted specs.

the color is the same as the q35a emitters ive ordered when looking at the led. they all look white to me now that i'm used to it. everything else looks blue.


----------



## wapkil

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

The rubber button is fitted below the metal ring on the head:















I wonder whether the ring can be somehow unscrewed or is it pressed inside.


----------



## f22shift

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

thanks for the pics. so the rubber thing is replaceable. i bet if you remove the 2 solder points you could get inside.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Yea the boot looks replaceable but not that water proof. Maybe water resistant in rain however. Think the H50 is the most water proof of the ZL line up as there is no buttons just a twisty with 2 O-rings


----------



## wapkil

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

The PCB is larger than the hole diameter and it goes below the metal ring.
I think that even after removing the solder points I wouldn't be able to 
take the PCB outside.

I'm not sure if the rubber cap is replaceable. It can be removed, but I have yet
to figure out the way to put it back correctly  I'm thinking about gluing
a larger silicone tailcap on the top of the head. With the correct glue it
may become more waterproof. And the DX tailcaps I have (sku.5714)
fit perfectly.


----------



## Beacon of Light

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Walter Woods, do you still prefer the Eos II to the Zebralight H50?


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Zebralight should make an AAA version of their lights. AA is too big for keychain, wallet, neck and dress pocket/executive/discreet carry. I carry an AAA flashlight in my wallet. Let me tell you it's the ultimate EDC carry -- you don't think about it, but you know it's there when you need it. 

I am done with Zebralight once I get my H501 unless they make an AAA light.


----------



## AZLight

*I just don't see a need for a AAA flood light*



davidt1 said:


> AA is too big for keychain, wallet, neck and dress pocket/executive/discreet carry. I carry an AAA flashlight in my wallet. Let me tell you it's the ultimate EDC carry -- you don't think about it, but you know it's there when you need it.
> 
> I am done with Zebralight once I get my H501 unless they make an AAA light.



I don't carry a wallet and don't really see a need for a AAA flood type light. My AT&T Tilt phone is basically an LED light when I white out the screen. It can run for at least 6 hours and will light up a small room. My wife Sony phone has three built-in LED lights for the camera flash and it will run for at least a couple of hours. The AAA light could be brighter on high setting but it would not have the duration of a phone light.


----------



## Alan B

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I hope some more H501's arrive soon so we can hear about them again.

If there was an emergency that was going to last very long, I sure would not run down my phone battery using it for a flashlight.

It would be interesting to see the phone deployed as a headlamp, but it doesn't seem very practical for that. It would be awkward to answer it from that position as well.

One note about washing the light and it leaking. I have had waterproof cameras that warned about washing them under the faucet. Turns out they can be waterproof to 10 meters but faucet pressure and flow is enough to make them leak. Water flowing under pressure is quite different than rain or submersion.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Bacon of Light.

For a general purpose headlamp I prefer both the Rebel EOS II and the 4-mode Rebel EOS with the 4-mode being somewhat better as it has a medium mode. On the flip side I like the UI of the Rebel EOS II over the 4-mode Rebel EOS. But for a camp light the H50 is by far the best. Hope the H501 I have on order also fills that roll.

AZLight.


I was thinking about the same thing during a hike today. Curse this place for making me think of such things even on the trail. Rain or submersion as listed on the ZL web site:

Protected against continuous immersion (1 meter, >30 minutes) 
My translation is rain and a fast dunk in a stream if me and the pack do a digger. Still I wonder about that boot but with luck your camera example may help explain the water reported within this thread. For non regulated headlamps like my Aurora or Tikka plus often water is not an issue as once the thing dries off they still work but thinking with a regulated light a soaked light is a dead light. Still I have to think that ZL did testing within the above range. Seems like an easy thing to test for as they worked on the headlamp.


----------



## AZLight

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Alan B said:


> If there was an emergency that was going to last very long, I sure would not run down my phone battery using it for a flashlight.
> 
> It would be interesting to see the phone deployed as a headlamp, but it doesn't seem very practical for that. It would be awkward to answer it from that position as well.



If there is an emergency and I need a light then the phone will be used. Like I said, my phone can be used as a light for at least 6 hours. Not only that, I have a little program that will flash the light in strobe, SOS, red/white/blue, rave, flashing yellow, etc. I don't think a AAA will have the battery power of my phone, 3.7V/2800mAh. 

My phone has a carrying case with a open window for the screen. So, all I need is a strap to carry it on my head or I can carry it on my belt or pocket with the case clip. My phone is setup such as when I answer it automatically turns on the speaker phone. I can comfortably talk on the phone whether it is on my head or on my belt or in my pocket or on a table 5 feet away.


----------



## lebox97

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

H501W w/ the new packaging

ordered mine on sunday - received on friday - woohoo! (after being a bit concerned as I never received a confirmation email)


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Looks like they have updated the package for the 5A warm tint.


----------



## Yapo

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

If they bothered to print out the packaging properly for the 5A warm tint, i cant see why they dont put it up on their website...:thinking:


----------



## concept0

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



lebox97 said:


> H501W w/ the new packaging
> 
> ordered mine on sunday - received on friday - woohoo! (after being a bit concerned as I never received a confirmation email)




What do you think of the tint? Do you have other 5A lights to compare it to? Mine seems less peachy than my other 5A lights...


----------



## Alan B

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Zebralight H501 arrives in California

Ordered 3/19, shipped approximately the next day. Standard shipping. I have not been home to open it, but son reports it has arrived at home. More later.


----------



## LowBat

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Alan B said:


> Zebralight H501 arrives in California
> 
> Ordered 3/19, shipped approximately the next day. Standard shipping.


Same here, just got mine.

I think I got a warm tint version, although I didn't request one nor is the box marked as such. It definately makes my H50 look blue.

I like the recessed LED. An improvement over the H50 which required a rubber hood to mask the side glare.

The switch is a big plus over the two handed operation of the H50. Although it's got a rubber cap, it feels like tapping one of those raised bubble metal flex panel switches as it's sensitive and makes a positive click sound. As the switch is sensitive, I'd unscrew the tailcap a quarter turn before putting away in a backpack to prevent accidental activations. I don't think anyone mentioned this yet, but to click on high from off takes a very fast click. If you click at normal speed it comes on low. Also, holding the button down continously causes the modes to cycle from low to high repeatedly. It only takes about a second to go through a full cycle, which may seem fast to some, but I think it's about the right speed as it's easy to stop at the desired setting.

Since we now know the rubber switch cap can be removed, I'd like to see ZebraLight make a GITD (strontium aluminate like the bracket) switch cap too.

I'm looking forward to seeing how the H501 performs on the trail. Not as a headlamp, but clipped to my shoulder strap. I also want to compare the H501 to the H50 as an area lamp hanging from a tree branch.


----------



## f22shift

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

:naughty:cheap trick.

parts:dime, rubberband

actionut the dime on the switch til it click, wrap with rubberband for pressure.

outcome:infinite mode changing

for:less harsh than strobe for biking? more noticeable than constant on.


i wonder how many times the circuit can cycle before wearing out? :shrug:


----------



## wacbzz

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

For those that have received their 501s: is this light good for anything other than flooding the 25 or so feet in front of you? 

Beamshots would be extremely helpful...


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

If it's like the H50, it's especially good for flooding the five feet in front of you when used on low. Great runtime at that level and excellent for closeup work and as a dim area light.

Geoff


----------



## Alan B

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I compared my new H501 to my H30. I no longer have my H50.

The beam pattern is nearly identical between my H501 and the H30. The diameter and angle appear to be the same.

If you are really picky the pattern just beyond the disc of light is slightly different. There may just be a little bit of a darker ring around the H501 as compared to the H30, but this is hard to see. I'd say they were equal.

The intensity of the H501 seems to be just slightly higher than my H30. The H501 is using a new 1.5V Energizer Lithium AA. The H30 has a somewhat used cell, I didn't dig it out to see what it is. It may not be fully bright. They are very close.

The tint of my H501 appears slightly warm. I didn't order warm, and the packaging doesn't say warm. It is not the very warm tint we've seen on this list that the warm bins have. The H30 appears just ever so slightly greenish when they are adjacent, though the green is not really noticeable by itself.

The User Interface. I like the H501's new short click to high feature. It makes it quick to get to high, and also quick to get to low. The H30 takes awhile to get to high. The bad side of this is that you may use high on the H501 when a lower setting would do, and consume more battery juice.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



LowBat said:


> Same here, just got mine.
> 
> I think I got a warm tint version, although I didn't request one nor is the box marked as such. It definately makes my H50 look blue.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing how the H501 performs on the trail. Not as a headlamp, but clipped to my shoulder strap. I also want to compare the H501 to the H50 as an area lamp hanging from a tree branch.


 
I also plain on using my H50 for an area lamp under my tarp/hammock combo when cooking etc. Also this is great for seeing my camp at distance when going to a stream to clean my pots and get water or looking for fire wood. Right now I use my E01 for this but think the flood of the H50 might be better. Worry a bit about the glare however.






From what I am hearing the tint of the first run Q5 H501 seems to be on the warm side. My H50 is a bit too green for me on low. Ordered the warm tint but who knows what will come in the mail. So with luck no matter what is shipped the tint will not be blue or too green. If anyone is interested when I get the H501 I could do a field test with photos and beamshots of both the H50 and H501 around camp and on the trail. I tested a friends H30 and found the beam had a bit more throw and lumens but not much over the H50 however the lights are almost the same so it can be hard for the eye to tell. I have to think ZL did some work on the guts of these lights to make an AA have higher lumens for about the same runtime as a CR123.


----------



## Yapo

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I think i might go order a H501 now...I hope i dont get a blue/green 1! slightly warm would be great!


----------



## JB5

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Just got a notice in my mail box today that my H501 is waiting for me at the post office. they apperently sent it certified mail and I wasnt here to sign for it. Cant wait to got pick it up tomorrow..


----------



## LowBat

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



wacbzz said:


> For those that have received their 501s: is this light good for anything other than flooding the 25 or so feet in front of you?
> 
> Beamshots would be extremely helpful...


If I can borrow my friend's camera tomorrow I'll work on getting some outdoor comparison pictures of the H50 and H501.

ZebraLight: How hard would it be to make a glow-in-the-dark switch cover for the H501? Being able to find the button in a dark tent is a real plus. I'm using the pocket clip instead of the bracket in case you're wondering.


----------



## f22shift

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



LowBat said:


> I don't think anyone mentioned this yet, but to click on high from off takes a very fast click. If you click at normal speed it comes on low. Also, holding the button down continously causes the modes to cycle from low to high repeatedly. It only takes about a second to go through a full cycle, which may seem fast to some, but I think it's about the right speed as it's easy to stop at the desired setting.
> 
> .


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2904580&postcount=345
yup i mentioned it



LowBat said:


> ZebraLight: How hard would it be to make a glow-in-the-dark switch cover for the H501? Being able to find the button in a dark tent is a real plus. I'm using the pocket clip instead of the bracket in case you're wondering.


i'm not sure if that is a good idea. it could've been glue in for all we know. i wouldnt risk losing the water resistant capability.
i suppose you could get a generic gitd button and cut it so it can fit on top of the stock button.
i put gitd tape around the barrel. ideally i would like to use the glow powder around the emitter but i'm too scared to ruin the lens.


----------



## ZebraLight

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



LowBat said:


> If I can borrow my friend's camera tomorrow I'll work on getting some outdoor comparison pictures of the H50 and H501.
> 
> ZebraLight: How hard would it be to make a glow-in-the-dark switch cover for the H501? Being able to find the button in a dark tent is a real plus. I'm using the pocket clip instead of the bracket in case you're wondering.


 
The switch cover on the H501 is not replaceable.


----------



## LowBat

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



ZebraLight said:


> The switch cover on the H501 is not replaceable.


Thanks for answering. I'll try f22shift's idea.


----------



## wapkil

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

If additional 1cm of length is ok for you, the green DX GITD tailcaps have the exact diameter of 
the H501 head, so no need to cut them:







With the cap attached one would need to use more force to click the switch, which isn't 
necessarily a bad thing. I'm now waiting for the black ones to compare how they will look like.


----------



## cave dave

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I noticed the box on mine says: Zebralight LLC, Arcadia, California

Will that Arcadia location be a US distributer? Maybe soon we won't have to wait for them to come over on the slow boat from China.


----------



## wacbzz

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



LowBat said:


> If I can borrow my friend's camera tomorrow I'll work on getting some outdoor comparison pictures of the H50 and H501.



That would be great. I am specifically looking to see if the 501 throws any more with the 80 degree than with the 120. 

Thanks a million.:twothumbs


----------



## nuggett

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I got mine yeserday. I am an electrician, not a tint guy, so I just want to illuminate what I am working on. I have every Zebra made and find them to be the most used and useful lights in my light collectiion. color rendition is mosty useful for outdoors and long range ID, so I have my Leef body with a Fivemega G4 D26 SUNLIGHT


----------



## cave dave

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



wacbzz said:


> That would be great. I am specifically looking to see if the 501 throws any more with the 80 degree than with the 120.



Yes it does. My Warm white H501w throws further than my cool white H50. Also the H501w is rated at 80lm and the H50 at 66lm. Although I'm not sure how they achieved that with the same runtime. Maybe they got a batch of Q3's and Q5s with much lower Vf? :thinking:

Throw might be the wrong term though. It doesn't even begin to compare to a traditional flashlight.


----------



## kenL

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



cave dave said:


> Yes it does. My Warm white H501w throws further than my cool white H50. Also the H501w is rated at 80lm and the H50 at 66lm. Although I'm not sure how they achieved that with the same runtime. Maybe they got a batch of Q3's and Q5s with much lower Vf?
> 
> Throw might be the wrong term though. It doesn't even begin to compare to a traditional flashlight.



if you have to choose one for camping, strictly around camp site, for cooking and washing dishes, which one you think is more useful and why? Still trying to decide between the two:thinking:


----------



## LowBat

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



wacbzz said:


> That would be great. I am specifically looking to see if the 501 throws any more with the 80 degree than with the 120.
> 
> Thanks a million.:twothumbs


Well, I got my friends camera and went in the backyard to take a few pics. I discovered the moon is way too bright and appearently will be for another week. So off I drove to a tree covered trail I know. Yup, plenty dark out here. Setup the tripod and camera and..... nuts! I though this digital camera would work, but all I get is a black picture. The ZebraLights just don't show up like a regular flashlight would. Sorry, I tried, but to get comparison pictures it'll take a camera with a good light gathering lens. Hopefully someone else with the right camera will post such pictures.

I was however able to field test the two ZebraLights clipped to my backpack. The 80 degree spread of the H501 was still adequate when walking. Even though the light beam moved side to side as I walked, it was still wide enough to keep the trail lit at my feet and directly in front. The throw isn't much more than the H50 in my opinion. I could just slightly see more detail ahead with the H501 when compared to the H50.

My final test was to hang the H501 from a branch and illuminate a picnic table and the immediate area. The 80 degree spead was more than adequate to do the job. I'd say ZebraLight made the right choice in narrowing the beam from 120 down to 80. It didn't need to be that wide in the first place and the side glare was an issue for me on the H50.

Wapkil, thanks for the GITD cap picture. I think I already found a solution by putting a GITD dot on the tailcap. It may not be on the switch, but at least I can find the H501 in the dark.

EDIT: I just discovered the NiMH cell I had in the H501 is defective. I replaced it and big difference! Now I can see the H501 definately has more throw than the H50. Guess I'll have to take them out to the woods and try again. If only I knew someone with a good camera.


----------



## wapkil

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I can report that there evidently is a difference between an H501 wth a Q5 emitter and an H501w with Q3 5A:






Today I received a new H501w. In the first package that arrived a week ago, ZebraLight erroneously sent me 
a normal tint version, instead of a warm tint one that I ordered. Now they apparently decided to correct their 
mistake. What was surprising is the fact that I didn't complain about that and they didn't even emailed me, just 
sent me the second light. Hopefully it's how they care about their clients (and not another error) - anyway I'm 
grateful and thanked them for the second light that arrived. Needless to say that after being disappointed 
about not having the warm one, now I'm happy to have both


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Wow...Good for ZL!


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

wapkil,

Thanks for the picture. I like the one on the left more. Brighter is better for me. Unfortunately, I ordered the warm tint.


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I recieved my two H510w last week. At first, everything seemed right. I only used the one warm version which i bought for me, the other one stayed in its packege because it was meant for a friend. 
But than, i opened the other box to check if everything was working and disappointingly it didnt: The light would not go on. I tried with several battery types which worked in the other H501 but it didnt work. I also noticed, that the LED was slightly displaced and not centered. 
I emailed zebralight and they answered very quickly, that they would exange it. 
I now decided to get a Q5 version as exchange instead of a Q3 5A. I noticed, that to me the warm white looks nice, but the brighter Q5 is just more useful.
I will give the Q3 5A i used till today to my friend as he really wants to have a wamr light.


----------



## gunga

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Just got mine yesterday and started using it. I used to have an H30 Q5, so I'm used to the smooth, even beam.

Very nice. I got the H501w with proper packaging too! It seems more reddish or pinkish compared to my other Q3 5A lights, but I still like the warm tint.

Button is too sensitive though and the operation is occasionally unpredictable.
Still, a nice light. I find the button operation on the H30 to be a bit better.


----------



## LowBat

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Wapkil, thanks again for another informative picture. I thought I mistakenly received a warm tint version, but after seeing your picture I now know the H501w is a significantly warm version. I guess I'm used to cool tints like my old H50, which looks a little ice blue compared to the regular H501.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Got mine 2 hours ago, finally. I have got some pictures. No beam shot though.

Very small light; shorter than my single AAA Tank007





It even fits in the wallet where the Tank007 is carried. But carrying it in the wallet requires more effort, so it won't go there.






Another shot inside the wallet. I am an EDC guy, so carrying my toys discreetly is important. I hope Zebralight will heed my plea for an AAA version.






It's a nice light. The on/off switch is too sensitive though and can activate by accident easily. I post more impressions later.


----------



## Yapo

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

wow nice "wallet"lamp you got there! :laughing:


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

This seems like a very nice wallet. I always wanted to make myself a wallet - could you perhaps make a few more pictures of the wallet? I would also like to see how big it is - you could make a foto with the wallet in your hand.
Thank you 

I`m a mixture of EDC and mountaineering guy ;-)


----------



## carl

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Does "warm" mean peach-colored like the pics from wapkil? If so, the regular Q5 is probably the way to go for me. It may be that the Q5 which used to be really "cool" in tint has been improved, so much so that its a bit warm now. At least warm enough for me and without taking a hit on brightness.


----------



## wacbzz

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Thanks for the attempt at some pictures.:twothumbs

I have a 501 on the way from goinggear.com and when I get it - in the next couple of days - I will post some photos comparing it and my PT EOS with the Rebel emitter.


----------



## wapkil

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



LowBat said:


> Wapkil, thanks again for another informative picture. I thought I mistakenly received a warm tint version, but after seeing your picture I now know the H501w is a significantly warm version. I guess I'm used to cool tints like my old H50, which looks a little ice blue compared to the regular H501.



Thank you for the kind words. I've learnt quite a bit on this forum and I'm happy to be finally able to contribute something that may be useful for others.

As you could see in my first posts in this thread, I was in the same situation. All the LED lights I have previously seen were quite blue so when I saw an H501 with its practically even color balance, I wasn't at first sure whether it's a perfect Q5 or some strange kind of a cool-warm 5A. I wish all the Q5 light were like that.


----------



## wapkil

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



carl said:


> Does "warm" mean peach-colored like the pics from wapkil?



I think that, depending on the interpretation, the picture I've shown may exaggerate the warmth of Q3 5A. If I compare the zebras side by side, when they are really close to the surface they are illuminating, the picture shows how it looks like. In more usual situation when the distance from the surface is bigger and the beam wider, it's easier for the brain to accommodate so the difference is still visible but less pronounced. I'd say that my H510w is somewhere in the middle between the incandescent light and the H501. To my eye the colors in the warm light of H501w are closer to the correct ones but it may be simply because I'm used to the incandescent lighting. And I have not yet compared the lights outdoors.

Well, reading what I wrote I see that I cannot really explain how I perceive these lights. Especially since I'm still not sure which one I like better. All I can say is that I think any of them is worth buying


----------



## wapkil

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I believe no one has written yet a full review of the H501 so in the meantime I performed a short comparison between my H501 and H501w for different batteries. The test was highly un-scientific since I simply compared illumination as measured by my Cannon camera with the CHDK alternative firmware installed.

For NiMH battries (Eneloops) the brightness difference between the H501 and the H501w is similar to 20% reported by ZebraLights. I think that, because of the nature of my tests, the precise numbers I obtained are rather meaningless but the difference was a few percentage points higher for the low mode than for medium and high. And that's consistent with what I see. In the low mode H501w appears dimmer. In the remaining modes the colors are different but I couldn't see which light is brighter.

On freshly charged Li-Ions the low and medium modes are similar to what can be seen on NiMHs. The high mode, on the other hand, is dimmer. On Eneloops the high mode was approximately 30 times brighter than the low while on Li-Ions the figure was only 15 times. The lights were half as bright in the high mode on Li-Ions than in this mode on NiMHs.

The last battery chemistry I checked were lithium primary cells (Energizer L91s). And the strange thing happened - with the batteries freshly out of the box the low mode was approximately 30% dimmer than for NiMHs and the high mode was 30% brighter. If the high mode for NiMHs is 96 lumens that would be 125 lumens for fresh lithiums. The brightness in the high mode immediately started to drop and after literally few seconds the output in all the modes was only a few percentage points higher than on NiMHs. I checked it for different cells and the situation was always the same. Maybe the H501 behaves strangely because it doesn't like the initial voltage of L91s but after a few seconds the voltage drops to the acceptable level? I haven't measured the cells immediately after the test but after an hour or so the used ones had 1.7V OC voltage while the fresh ones were 1.8V.

I hope that one of the excellent reviewers of this forum will perform the usual test because it looks like the results may be interesting.


----------



## mkane

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



wacbzz said:


> Thanks for the attempt at some pictures.:twothumbs
> 
> I have a 501 on the way from goinggear.com and when I get it - in the next couple of days - I will post some photos comparing it and my PT EOS with the Rebel emitter.


 
I went to the www.goinggear.com website and they list 4 ZebraLights at higher prices than ZebraLight including a new ZebraLight model the H50b I never heard of. It says:

"The Zebralight H50b is the same as the H50, but with an 80 degree reflector instead of the 120 degree one on the H50."

www.goinggear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14&products_id=89

What is going on here? The pictures of it look just like the H50 but the spec calls this 80 degrees with reflector. I don't see any reflector in the picture. This looks kind of strange to me. Has anyone ordered from goinggear.com before?:thinking:

This may be a good question for Lillian Xu at ZebraLight.


----------



## ZebraLight

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



mkane said:


> I went to the www.goinggear.com website and they list 4 ZebraLights at higher prices than ZebraLight including a new ZebraLight model the H50b I never heard of. It says:
> 
> "The Zebralight H50b is the same as the H50, but with an 80 degree reflector instead of the 120 degree one on the H50."
> 
> www.goinggear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14&products_id=89
> 
> What is going on here? The pictures of it look just like the H50 but the spec calls this 80 degrees with reflector. I don't see any reflector in the picture. This looks kind of strange to me. Has anyone ordered from goinggear.com before?:thinking:
> 
> This may be a good question for Lillian Xu at ZebraLight.


 
It should read "with an 80 degree lens".


----------



## wacbzz

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



mkane said:


> I went to the www.goinggear.com website and they list 4 ZebraLights at higher prices than ZebraLight including a new ZebraLight model the H50b I never heard of.




Umm...every US dealer that sells ZL products have them priced higher than the ZL website. Perhaps you just don't know this???





mkane said:


> What is going on here? ... Has anyone ordered from goinggear.com before?:thinking:



Certainly nothing as nefarious as your post implies. This - the 501 - is my third order from the site. I, as well as many others here, have had nothing but great customer service from there. 

A simple email to the site purveyor probably would have answered your question here...


----------



## gunga

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



ZebraLight said:


> It should read "with an 80 degree lens".


 
I'm curious.

For the H50B, is the lense recessed like the H501 or does it stick out like the original H50?

I may have to get one if it's recessed...

TO add to my other 2 Zebras!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I have been catching up on reading about the H501, and might have missed it, probably the only important info about this light. What is the lux at one meter. A flood light such as the Zebralights should only be measured in lux, not lumens, and good info would be center lux and spill lux at one meter. Subjective info is nice but we after all are flashaholics and should expect more. I am preaching again, flashaholics need to have lux meters if just to compare their own lights to each other. Lux meters are different, each of them and will give different reading, each of them, however you can gain all kinds of info by comparing lux of one light to lux of another light that you own. Even with some error noted it would be nice if someone, anyone of use flashaholics would post lux readings for the H501 when they get it. Preaching rant is over and I apologize if this info has been posted here and I did not see it, but CPF'ers get a lux meter, don't buy your next light, get a lux meter instead!! :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs

Bill


----------



## mkane

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



gunga said:


> I'm curious.
> 
> For the H50B, is the lense recessed like the H501 or does it stick out like the original H50?
> 
> I may have to get one if it's recessed...
> 
> TO add to my other 2 Zebras!


As I said, the site shows a picture of the H50. No reflector is shown. It is the same picture on the ZebraLight site for the H50. That is what I found was odd. The higher price at www.goinggear.com is expected. 

The website stated:
"The Zebralight H50b is the same as the H50, but with an 80 degree reflector instead of the 120 degree one on the H50."

I sent an email to ZebraLight to ask about this new light and they usually respond in 24 hours. I'll let you know what they say.
:thinking:


----------



## mkane

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



wacbzz said:


> Umm...every US dealer that sells ZL products have them priced higher than the ZL website. Perhaps you just don't know this???
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkane*
> 
> 
> _What is going on here? ... Has anyone ordered from goinggear.com before?:thinking:_
> 
> 
> Certainly nothing as nefarious as your post implies. This - the 501 - is my third order from the site. I, as well as many others here, have had nothing but great customer service from there.
> 
> A simple email to the site purveyor probably would have answered your question here...


 
I did not mean to imply that there was something nefarious about the higher price or www.goinggear.com. I have seen the site before. Charging higher prices is normal to pay overhead costs. I was questioning the websites description of the H50b, and the fact it had a 80 degree reflector but the picture shows the H50 picture instead from the ZebraLight website. The goinggear.com website said, and I quote:

"The Zebralight H50b is the same as the H50, but with an 80 degree reflector instead of the 120 degree one on the H50."

You left that important part of my comment (and several sentences referring to the 80 degree reflector) out of your quote of me, replacing it with ...... and imply I was questioning the price. I was questioning the reflector and was this real or made up, read my post. Thanks 

I also think that ZebraLight cleared this up by stating:
"It should read with an 80 degree lens". Was that you Lillian. Thanks.

This makes more sense. Maybe this was a trial run based on the H50 and 80 degree lenses but they came out with the H501 instead with a better switch.


----------



## wapkil

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



mkane said:


> [...] The higher price at www.goinggear.com is expected.



If you factor in the CPF 5% discount and the free shipping, for people in the U.S the price difference may actually become one or two dollars. And the shipping should be faster. The user comments in the GoingGear.com CPFM Dealer's Corner thread also look quite favorable.


----------



## ZebraLight

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



gunga said:


> I'm curious.
> 
> For the H50B, is the lense recessed like the H501 or does it stick out like the original H50?
> 
> I may have to get one if it's recessed...
> 
> TO add to my other 2 Zebras!


 
The lens is not recessed.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Shorty66 said:


> This seems like a very nice wallet. I always wanted to make myself a wallet - could you perhaps make a few more pictures of the wallet? I would also like to see how big it is - you could make a foto with the wallet in your hand.
> Thank you
> 
> I`m a mixture of EDC and mountaineering guy ;-)



Sure, I will post some more pictures of the wallet. I will remove them in a day or two because this thread is about the H501, speaking of which I will post more impressions.

The wallet is nothing special. It's just some cheap wallet that I added elastic bands to. It's super small for the amount of stuff it can hold. I've got my flashlight, pen/screw driver, screw driver bits, bandages, gloves, keys, USB/micro SD card, box cutter, pill fob, whistle, sewing thread, needles, dental floss, 5 cards and money in this picture. Two card slots and the zippered pocket are still unused.






In the hand






Now more impressions on the H501. I played with it last night and today. I have used it mostly clipped to my shirt but also as a headlamp briefly. The ability to use this light hand free is liberating. The high setting is bright enough to light up my bedroom. The medium is bright enough for reading. The low is useful to walk around in the dark inside the house. That said, I still wish the light has more power.

As mentioned before, the on/off switched is too sensitive. No, I don't consider loosening the cap a fix. That's more of an excuse for a flawed design. The switch should be more recessed further into the head making it harder to press accidentally. I don't care for the clip. It's too bulky and not long enough. Switching from shirt carry to headlamp involves removing the clip which involves removing the cap. That's a lot of work. A better design would one in which the clip is smaller, permanent and can be clipped on the headband. 

As for the beam, I like the evenness of the light. However, I would prefer a wider beam, maybe 90 degree. I was reading on bed with the light clipped to my shirt. I found that I had to adjust the light a little bit to get it to shine both pages of the book. I would not have to do that with a wider beam.

For some one who is considering whether to get the H50 or H501, I would say that depends on your need. If you use it inside, the H50 might be a better choice. The H501, being a little brighter, might have the edge for outside use.


----------



## wacbzz

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



mkane said:


> You left that important part of my comment (and several sentences referring to the 80 degree reflector) out of your quote of me, replacing it with ...... and imply I was questioning the price. I was questioning the reflector and was this real or made up, read my post. Thanks



Actually, I read your post twice before I commented. 

If you _weren't_ questioning the site in an odd way, than I read your post wrong and I apologize. However, if you were simply questioning about the H50b, why start off your post with statements about the prices that are charged on the site? That was completely unnecessary to your "real" question. And why end your "supposed" question with another question asking readers if they have ever ordered from the site - with the (perhaps unintended) implication that it is a questionable site?

Perhaps _you_ should go back and read your post.


----------



## f22shift

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



wacbzz said:


> Actually, I read your post twice before I commented.
> 
> If you _weren't_ questioning the site in an odd way, than I read your post wrong and I apologize. However, if you were simply questioning about the H50b, why start off your post with statements about the prices that are charged on the site? That was completely unnecessary to your "real" question. And why end your "supposed" question with another question asking readers if they have ever ordered from the site - with the (perhaps unintended) implication that it is a questionable site?
> 
> Perhaps _you_ should go back and read your post.


 
i got the same impression because he said "at higher prices." if it weren't an issue why was it mentioned. anyway seems to be cleared up on the poster's intention.
it can be confusing if they think the price on the website is an msrp but there seems to be no msrp in the flashlight world. it's more of what ppl are will the pay and what the market can bear. :naughty:


----------



## gunga

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



ZebraLight said:


> The lens is not recessed.


 
Oh well.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## f22shift

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



davidt1 said:


> The ability to use this light hand free is liberating. The high setting is bright enough to light up my bedroom. The medium is bright enough for reading. The low is useful to walk around in the dark inside the house. That said, I still wish the light has more power.
> 
> As mentioned before, the on/off switched is too sensitive. No, I don't consider loosening the cap a fix. That's more of an excuse for a flawed design. The switch should be more recessed further into the head making it harder to press accidentally. I don't care for the clip. It's too bulky and not long enough. Switching from shirt carry to headlamp involves removing the clip which involves removing the cap. That's a lot of work. A better design would one in which the clip is smaller, permanent and can be clipped on the headband.
> 
> As for the beam, I like the evenness of the light. However, I would prefer a wider beam, maybe 90 degree. I was reading on bed with the light clipped to my shirt. I found that I had to adjust the light a little bit to get it to shine both pages of the book. I would not have to do that with a wider beam.
> 
> For some one who is considering whether to get the H50 or H501, I would say that depends on your need. If you use it inside, the H50 might be a better choice. The H501, being a little brighter, might have the edge for outside use.


 
yes, your indoor experience is the same as mine. it's an excellent headlamp for the indoors with the output well spaced out for different tasks. 

i do wish for more power, hey who doesn't, but i think they are already pushing it with the limitations of heatsink size. it gets pretty warm on high and when used as a headlight there is no hand to remove heat. 
the only solution is some sort of aspheric lens accessory.
i could make a hack job one. the 20mm aspheric one i had before shown. glue some thick o-ring in the back. glue some elastic band at the lens edges to hold it on the head. but i rather zebralight come up with a clean accessory  besides i bought this for flood for hiking to be combined with a thrower. 2 light doing what they are designed for. i'm not even sure i would use an aspheric accessory. i feel like it's like putting sport wheels on a suv trying to make it something it isn't.

i'm beginning to understand the switch though. if i wanted to operate it on my head, i want something easy to press. if it was harder to press then i would need my finger on the other end otherwise i would shift the headlamp on my head from the effort.
i'm fine personally with locking out the tailcap. i do it on my other lights so it's 2nd nature and i think a good habit in general.

i agree with the h50 h501 statement. if someone were to use it strictly indoors the h50 would better suit with the wider angle. someone using it indoors and out would benefit from the h501.


----------



## mkane

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I withdraw my comment about the higher price at http://www.goinggear.com, it is customary to pay for overhead and you can save on the postage and get it quicker. 
 
I am still curious about the ZebraLight H50b and why it is not on the ZebraLight website and what the story is.

http://www.goinggear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14&products_id=89
 
If someone buys one please send your comments and indicate if it is really a 80 degree lens or reflector and what it looks like.


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

This picture is pretty accurate:





The H501w does have a "peachy" tint, though the tint is quite near to sunlight as reported earlier.


----------



## MichaelW

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Shorty66 said:


> This picture is pretty accurate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The H501w does have a "peachy" tint, though the tint is quite near to sunlight as reported earlier.



I wonder what setting the camera used?

That neutral white looks perfect for outdoor usage.


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



f22shift said:


> yes, your indoor experience is the same as mine. it's an excellent headlamp for the indoors with the output well spaced out for different tasks.
> 
> i do wish for more power, hey who doesn't, but i think they are already pushing it with the limitations of heatsink size. it gets pretty warm on high and when used as a headlight there is no hand to remove heat.
> the only solution is some sort of aspheric lens accessory.
> i could make a hack job one. the 20mm aspheric one i had before shown. glue some thick o-ring in the back. glue some elastic band at the lens edges to hold it on the head. but i rather zebralight come up with a clean accessory  besides i bought this for flood for hiking to be combined with a thrower. 2 light doing what they are designed for. i'm not even sure i would use an aspheric accessory. i feel like it's like putting sport wheels on a suv trying to make it something it isn't.
> 
> i'm beginning to understand the switch though. if i wanted to operate it on my head, i want something easy to press. if it was harder to press then i would need my finger on the other end otherwise i would shift the headlamp on my head from the effort.
> i'm fine personally with locking out the tailcap. i do it on my other lights so it's 2nd nature and i think a good habit in general.
> 
> i agree with the h50 h501 statement. if someone were to use it strictly indoors the h50 would better suit with the wider angle. someone using it indoors and out would benefit from the h501.



Sorry, but I have to disagree about loosening the cap. That's a band-aid approach to the problem. That's defeating the whole purpose of having a clickie switch so you can operate with just one hand. twisting the cap is two-hand operation. You might be better off with the H50 if you have to twist to the cap in on the H501 before you use it. The other problem with loosening the cap is exposure to water and moisture. Might as well throw out the O-ring. What's use is it if the cap is loosened?


----------



## wapkil

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



MichaelW said:


> I wonder what setting the camera used?



The camera is Canon A610. White balance set to daylight, manual mode f/2.8, 1/320s, ISO100, 35mm focal length (35mm film equivalent).

Edit: I checked with the exif data (included also in the picture above) and corrected the exposure time from 1/500s to 1/320s.


----------



## f22shift

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



davidt1 said:


> Sorry, but I have to disagree about loosening the cap. That's a band-aid approach to the problem. That's defeating the whole purpose of having a clickie switch so you can operate with just one hand. twisting the cap is two-hand operation. You might be better off with the H50 if you have to twist to the cap in on the H501 before you use it. The other problem with loosening the cap is exposure to water and moisture. Might as well throw out the O-ring. What's use is it if the cap is loosened?


 
makes sense. well its general knowledge now so a user can decide if it;s livable. 
i dont think they can use a spring loaded switch and retain the compact size.


----------



## Woods Walker

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



davidt1 said:


> Sorry, but I have to disagree about loosening the cap. That's a band-aid approach to the problem. That's defeating the whole purpose of having a clickie switch so you can operate with just one hand. twisting the cap is two-hand operation. You might be better off with the H50 if you have to twist to the cap in on the H501 before you use it. The other problem with loosening the cap is exposure to water and moisture. Might as well throw out the O-ring. What's use is it if the cap is loosened?


 
I lock out all my lights when in the pack. Unless the cap is opened past the O-ring why would the O-ring be worthless?


----------



## kwieto

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



cave dave said:


> Also the H501w is rated at 80lm and the H50 at 66lm. Although I'm not sure how they achieved that with the same runtime.



Zebralight counts lumens "out of the front" of the light. With narrower beam it is obvious that you will get more light...
Probably the driver efficiency is similar or even the same as in H50, but the narrower beam makes the difference.


----------



## wapkil

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



kwieto said:


> Zebralight counts lumens "out of the front" of the light. With narrower beam it is obvious that you will get more light...
> Probably the driver efficiency is similar or even the same as in H50, but the narrower beam makes the difference.



I don't understand what is obvious here. I always thought that lumens represent the total luminous flux emitted by the light source. There should be no dependence between the beam shape and the lumens figure. That's why we talk about the lumens emitted by a particular LED. 

For a narrower beam the* lux* figure in the illuminated area would be higher, as the power of light is more concentrated, but the *lumens* emitted by the light source would stay the same. And if ZL advertises out of the front lumens it only makes the number lower (and more accurate) since they measure the amount of useful light that is able to get out of the H501. 

Am I missing something here?


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

The only thing which is obvious is, that kwieto does not have any clue what *lx*m²=lm* means :-D


----------



## kwieto

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

OK, you are right, my mistake 

But then explain me one thing:

Here in that post: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=2733319&postcount=2
is written, that H501 produces 460lux at 0,4m distance and H50 produces 240lux at 0,4m distance.

Then we get the formula from some your post in this thread:



Shorty66 said:


> Area of a circle: r²*Pi
> r= sin(1/2 alpha)*distance



For *H501* it will be: (sin(40)*0,4)²*Pi * 460lux = *95.535 lm*
Then for *H50* it will be (sin(60)*0,4)²*Pi * 240lux = *90.478 lm*

OK, there is a difference, but c.a. 5, not 30 lumens.
What is wrong - lux measures done by *Ichoderso*, your formula quoted above, or specifications at Zebralight website?


----------



## Alan B

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

The intensity varies across the pattern, so the accuracy of such measurements is pretty coarse. That is actually pretty good agreement for this type of measurement.


----------



## kwieto

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



Alan B said:


> The intensity varies across the pattern, so the accuracy of such measurements is pretty coarse.



Of course, but from the other hand, IMO the H50 have more regular pattern than the versions with 80 degree light. Both should have peak somewhere in the center, so the readings from that part should be comparable?

I just don't belive that the H501 produces almost 50% more light with identical LED and the runtime as H50.


----------



## drmaxx

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



cave dave said:


> Y Also the H501w is rated at 80lm and the H50 at 66lm. Although I'm not sure how they achieved that with the same runtime. Maybe they got a batch of Q3's and Q5s with much lower Vf? :thinking:


For the H50 they specified the lumens on the H50 for NiMH - they did not specify the battery assumed for the H501. With the higher efficiency of the 14500 you could drive the LED a little harder get a higher lumen count and still get the same runtime? They might even have a more efficient driver on board?
But actually, it does look somewhat odd...


----------



## Shorty66

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

They stated somewhere on this page, that they used NiMHs for runtime measurements on all of their lights.
In this picture you can see, that the beam pattern of the h50 is far less uniform than that of the h30 (which is about the same as on h60 and 
h501):





H50 on the left, h30 on the right.

You can also see in this picture, that the brightness in the center of both lights is somewhat close to each other. The h50 drops quite a bit to the outside while the h30 is about as bright over the whol lit surface.

This should explain the close lux readings.


----------



## DevL

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



davidt1 said:


> Sorry, but I have to disagree about loosening the cap. That's a band-aid approach to the problem. That's defeating the whole purpose of having a clickie switch so you can operate with just one hand. twisting the cap is two-hand operation. You might be better off with the H50 if you have to twist to the cap in on the H501 before you use it. The other problem with loosening the cap is exposure to water and moisture. Might as well throw out the O-ring. What's use is it if the cap is loosened?




The idea that having to lock out or unlock out a light before and after use is bad ridiculous. To suggest one might as well get an H50 is beyond ridiculous. I lock out the Fenix with no issues and it does not make it not water proof. Surefire has lock out tail caps. My Gladius has a lock out feature. I always lock out lights for storage.

I have to use two hands to put on the headlamp and that is whan I am twisting the tail cap to get it ready to run... operation is still one handed till it would go back into the pack at which time it takes two hands. So I should just give up one handed operation becasue I am using two hands to perform the lockout function? Thats ridiculous.


----------



## mkane

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I received a reply from Lillian Xu at ZebraLight regarding the H50b model. It is basically a H50 with an 80 degree lens and will be offered on the website soon. They said:
 
Hi Michael,

The H50b is basically an H50 with an 80 degree lens. They even share the same packaging with two check boxes on the
back, one for H50, one for H50b. The circuit (efficiency, UI, etc.) is the same as the H50. The H50b was asked 
by some European customers and has been around for a while. We will list that model on our website soon. Compare to
the H501, the H50b does not have a recessed lens, the UI is twisty (some may like it but most would prefer the pushbutton), 
and the circuit is bit less efficient (less lumens). The H501 reflects the design and manufacturing experiences we gained
from all three previous models.

Best regards,

Lillian Xu
ZebraLight


----------



## mkane

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

I also just noticed the H501 is sold out on the ZebraLight website.

http://www.zebralight.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=186


----------



## f22shift

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

yikes that means goinggear could jack up the prices. if he doesnt that would seal his good rep he's earning now.


----------



## Alan B

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



kwieto said:


> Of course, but from the other hand, IMO the H50 have more regular pattern than the versions with 80 degree light. Both should have peak somewhere in the center, so the readings from that part should be comparable?
> 
> I just don't belive that the H501 produces almost 50% more light with identical LED and the runtime as H50.



My experience is exactly what you don't believe. The H30/H501 are much brighter than the H50. There is no reason that different optics would have comparable intensity in the center. They spread the light differently. My experience in actual use is that the 80 degree beam is better matched to the eye, whereas the 120 degree beam puts a lot of its light out too far to the side and does so at the expense of lower intensity. For me the 80 degree beam is more useful since it is brighter at the same power consumption, or it may allow me to use a lower setting and save power. I'm guessing that the Zebralight has decided that the 80 degree beam is a better choice, as all their new lights have it and they are refitting their older H50 with that as well. Works for me.

Incidentally, a really convenient EDC light system is an H501 and a Photon Proton Pro. Each is very small and light, runs on a single AA, and they complement each other nicely. You can carry both in your pocket all day long and hardly notice them. They both run well on NiMH or 1.5V lithium primaries. They both have a wide range of output, and the Photon Pro has pretty good throw and the variable red led when you need a little light at night. Of all the lights I own these two get the most use. If you need to travel light this might be worth considering.


----------



## mkane

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



f22shift said:


> yikes that means goinggear could jack up the prices. if he doesnt that would seal his good rep he's earning now.


 
I don’t think www.goinggear.com will jack up the price. They seem to have a good reputation with everyone. They have the ZebraLignt H501 for the lowest price that you can get one at and have the H50b. They only had 2 H501's when I looked earler.

It was also interesting to note that ZebraLight said the H501 was more efficient than the H50 or H50b. They said (referring to the H50 and H50b) “and the circuit is bit less efficient (less lumens)”. So the H501 has a bit more efficient circuit.


----------



## carl

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



mkane said:


> and the circuit is bit less efficient (less lumens). The H501 reflects the design and manufacturing experiences we gained
> from all three previous models.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Lillian Xu
> ZebraLight



hopefully ZL will eventually update the circuit board when they manufacture new H50 lights coming off the assembly line. they must still have old circuit boards that need to be used up or something...


----------



## davidt1

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Almost lost my H501 at work today. I had it clipped to my shirt pocket. I leaned over to inspect a container and the H501 came loose and fell into the container. I caught it by sheer luck. Needless to say, I won't clip to it to my shirt pocket at work anymore.

I don't think Zebralight tested the clip on thin cloth. If they did, they would have made a better clip.


----------



## Lite_me

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



mkane said:


> www.goinggear.com They have the ZebraLignt H501 for the lowest price that you can get one at and have the H50b. They only had 2 H501's when I looked earler.


 Not any more.... :nana:


----------



## LowBat

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*



davidt1 said:


> Almost lost my H501 at work today. I had it clipped to my shirt pocket. I leaned over to inspect a container and the H501 came loose and fell into the container. I caught it by sheer luck. Needless to say, I won't clip to it to my shirt pocket at work anymore.
> 
> I don't think Zebralight tested the clip on thin cloth. If they did, they would have made a better clip.


Try taking the clip off and flexing the steel down a little. With a little work you can make it so there is less clearance between the steel clip and the barrel of the light. That should make a better grip on thin fabric.


----------



## DM51

*Re: Zebralight H501 specs*

Continued


----------

